# QOTD Archive for  monthly WISH  Away the Pounds thread (The Biggest Loser Challenges)



## corinnak

This is a record of the Questions of the Day from the 2010 Biggest Loser Challenges  It will assist coaches in not duplicating questions and members who may have missed a few questions!

The current Month's questions will be in this first window and be archived below at the conclusion of each month. 

Fall Challenge, 
November:

11/1 Monday QOTD:  What is your favorite holiday? What is your favorite food during that holiday? Any plans to change menu or recipes for that holiday in the future to make it healthier?

11/2 Tuesday QOTD:What's your favorite tv show?

11/3 Wednesday QOTD:If Disney were going to close its doors, what would be the last attraction you would want to visit/ride and what would be your last meal at Disney?

11/4 Thursday QOTD: What is your favorite cookbook/ cooking magazine?

11/5 Friday QOTD: Think about where you were at the start of your journey and where you are now. List at least one positive thing that you have accomplished. This can be about anything--really think about how your life has changed. I know everyone has at least one thing, because I can think of at least one thing for everyone!

11/6 Saturday QOTD:  How did you find the DIS and other than the BL thread, where else do you "hang out" on the dis? Are you members of any other internet boards too? Have you ever done a trip report and if you have you could share the link.

11/7 Sunday QOTD:  Question of the Day: If there could be a 5th Disney World Park what theme would you like to see? Would it be a fully extreme park or a combination like the other parks are now?

11/8 Monday QOTD: What is your favorite way to get yourself back on track?

11/9 Tuesday QOTD:  Name your 5 favorite condiments. Condiments are fun and add a lot of flavor without many calories (well maybe mayo and stuff can be overdone).  Can be coffee syrups, jellies, barbecue sauce etc. Spices don't count as they are totally safe.

11/10 Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite Disney-inspired quote?

11/11 Thursday QOTD: Share your favorite lines from a song that speak TO you or ABOUT you. 

11/12 Friday QOTD: If you were presented with a blank check, that had to be used on you or your household, no holds barred, what would you do with it?

11/13 Saturday QOTD: Is there something in your past that affected your weight/health NOW that you would like to do-over?

11/14 Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite part about Thanksgiving? Do you have any special traditions?

11/15 Monday QOTD: Mondays are hard! What is one thing you have to look forward to this week?

11/16 Tuesday QOTD:  What do you do for an instant mood enhancer, that's not food/exercise related, when you've got the blahs?

11/17 Wednesday QOTD:  Think back through your weight loss journey, what have you learned about yourself along the way?

11/18 Thursday QOTD: What are you going to eat today?

11/19 Friday QOTD: With the busy holiday season upon us, what is one of the easiest things you can do to help you stay on track with the healthy lifestyle?

11/20 Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite Thanksgiving food or foods? Or if you don't celebrate t-day, your favorite holiday food from any holiday? 

Mini Challenges:

11/19  Friday Mini-Challenge: Drink 8 8 oz. glasses (or more) of water today. As always, 1 8 oz. of coffee or tea counts.

11/20 Saturday and Sunday 11/21 Mini-Challenge: Spend 10 minutes planning out what you will be eating on Thanksgiving. If you aren't entirely sure what the options are that day, try to find out, but only spend 10 minutes doing so. Then, when you have finished, or sometime later in the weekend, take 10 minutes to do something other than eating just for yourself. Holidays can be stressful, and it's important that we take care of ourselves at this busy time of the year.


----------



## corinnak

Biggest Loser 9 Spring Challenge

January QOTD

Pre-challenge QOTD:  I thought I would do a warm up QOTD (Question of the Day) for the next couple of days while we wait for our challenge to officially start. As you chime in on our new thread -- so we know we didn't lose you -- please introduce yourself.

1/1  Sunday QOTD:  Here is our QOTD (Question of the Day): Do you have a goal for this challenge?
1/1 Sunday Bonus QOTD:  And a bonus QOTD do you want to have a group goal for this challenge?

1/2 Monday QOTD:  Yesterday we talked about our goals for this challenge, today's QOTD is do you have a plan in place to help you reach your goals for the challenge?

1/3  Sunday QOTD: If you were at Disneyworld or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?

1/4  Monday QOTD: Do you have other goals in your life that are not health related? If so, do they help your efforts or hinder them?

1/5  Tuesday QOTD:  So in honor of the new season starting today's QOTD (Question of the Day is: Do you plan on watching Biggest Loser this season? Have you watched it before and do you like it or not?

1/6  Wednesday QOTD:  QOTD: is what is your first smaller goal that you want to reach in this challenge?

1/7 Thursday QOTD: what is one thing that you have learned from the first week of the challenge that you can use next week to help you?

1/8 Friday QOTD: I treat myself every day with something that I totally love, but in a small portion! Do you treat yourself, especially if you've been extra good during the day, with something you totally love? What is your treat?

1/9 Saturday  QOTD:  What are you going to do this weekend to stay OP? Do you give yourself the weekend off from exercise and watching what you eat?

1/10  Sunday QOTD: When was your last trip to Disney or when will you first/next trip be? Did you try to eat healthy while there or just go with the flow?

1/11 Monday QOTD:  QOTD: Do you plan out a menu for the week over the weekend?

1/12  Tuesday QOTD: What is your favorite day of the week? And why?

1/13  Wednesday QOTD:  What is your favorite healthy snack?

1/14  Thursday QOTD: While we work on getting healthy it is important to think positively and be proud of any achievements that we make, no matter how big or small? SO, What is your favorite thing about yourself? This could be a body part that looks good or something that just makes you feel good.

1/15  Friday QOTD: Looking back on the first two (ish) weeks of the year, how do you feel about your progress oh your resolution to lose weight? Is it going how you anticipated? Are you as motivated as you were on January 1? 

1/16  Saturday QOTD: What defines you as a person? If you were to lose all the weight tomorow, what would still be the same about you? What would be different?

1/17 Sunday QOTD: What is one good thing you can do for yourself this weekend?

1/18 Monday QOTD: What is your favorite leisure activity?

1/19 Tuesday QOTD: What are the obstacles you encounter on your journey of personal change?

1/20 Wednesday: Now that you have identified your obstacles, how can you overcome them to reach your goals?

1/21 Thursday QOTD: What's one healthy swap you can make in your eating?

1/22 Friday QOTD:  What is a fitness goal you have for 2010?

1/23 Saturday QOTD: If you could take a 'fitness' vacation (money no object), where would you go and why?

1/24 Sunday QOTD: If you could posses one 'power', what would it be and why?

1/25 Monday QOTD: Who inspires/motivates you on your health/fitness/weight loss journey?

1/26 Tuesday QOTD:What is your favorite Disney Resort?

1/27 Wednesday QOTD: How do you reward yourself along your health/fitness/weight loss journey?

1/28 Thursday QOTD: If you could create/invent a ride or attraction at DW or DL, what would it be and why?

1/29 Friday QOTD: What kind of changes have you made to your life/schedule to be sure that you can stick to your plan (diet plan/exercise plan, etc)?

1/30 Saturday QOTD:  I have a question for everyone: What do you think your ideal size would be?

1/31 Sunday QOTD:  What are you most afraid of in regards to this weight loss journey?

February QOTD:

2/1 Monday QOTD: What is one of your "can't-live-without" healthy foods (or recipe)?

2/2 Tuesday QOTD:Is there a particular season of the year when you find it easier to keep up a healthy lifestyle (eating, exercise)?

2/3Wednesday QOTD: What is/was the WORST thing (in your opinion) about being overweight/out of shape/unhealthy?

2/4 Thursday QOTD: If you could spend just one day at WDW, how would you spend it??

2/5 Friday QOTD - Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?

2/6 Saturday QOTD: What is something you have learned from reading a book, watching a tv show, heard from someone, etc. that really clicked and helped you in your weight loss journey?

2/7 Sunday QOTD: Today is Superbowl Sunday - What is your plan to succeed today?

2/8 Monday QOTD: What are the tools that you use most in your weight loss journey?

2/9 Tuesday QOTD: Do you have a reward for reaching goal? Or mini-goals?

2/10 Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite Season and why?

2/11 Thursday QOTD: I like food makeover's when you find a way to eat a favorite food, but you make it a lot healthier. What is a makeover to a food recipe that you enjoyed?

2/12 Friday QOTD: What do you still find to be a challenge in your weight loss journey and what is one step you can take to overcome it?

2/13 Saturday QOTD: What are some successes you have had that do not include the number on the scale?

2/14 Sunday QOTD: Share a quote, saying or idea that keeps you motivated.

2/15 Monday QOTD:On Valentine's Day it is easy to do nice things for those you love, but...what is one nice thing you can do for yourself today?

2/16 Tuesday QOTD: Breakfast is such an important way to start the day but many of us struggle with this first step of the day. What is your favorite healthy breakfast?

2/17 Wednesday QOTD: Let's talk about scales! Do you weigh yourself everyday? Do you only weigh once or twice a week? What time of the day do you weigh yourself? Do you feel your scale is really accurate and want to recommend it to others? Share your advice when it comes to the scale.

2/18 Thursday QOTD: What did you try new for exercising and what did you think about it? If you did not try something new, what is a new exercise that you would like to try?

2/19 Friday QOTD: Is there a healthy food swap you tried to make that surprised you with how well it worked? Is there one that just didn't work at all for you?

2/20 Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite Olympic sport? Is there an Olympian who has inspired you past or present? (And no, I don't mean Zeus or Poseidon!)

2/21 Sunday QOTD: What will you do today to ensure you will feel less stressed about the coming week?

2/22 Monday QOTD: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! (recycling from the last BL Challenge -- it's good for the environment!) If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?

2/23 Tuesday QOTD: Where on your body do you first see weight loss? Is there a part you are just waiting to see (or have just seen) emerge?

2/24 Wednesday QOTD: What Disney Resort Hotel best expresses your personality, and why?

2/25 Thursday QOTD: Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has just switched your body with your BFF, ala Freaky Friday. What advice does the person in charge of your body need to hear today?

2/26 Friday QOTD: We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?

2/27 Saturday QOTD: Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?

2/28 Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite thing to do at one of the disney parks, be it a ride, show, restaurant, etc? Of course you can have multiple answers.

March QOTD:

3/1 Monday QOTD: How are you feeling about your progress? Not just the number on the scale, but the other healthy changes you've made. Are you still as motivated as you were a month or two months ago? As we continue into a new season, what can you do to keep motivated?

3/2 Tuesday QOTD: List 5 good things in your life that you are grateful for.

3/3 Wednesday QOTD: We all know that diet and activity contribute to our success at weight loss. Do you find diet or exercise to be more of a challenge for you? What can you do to overcome these challenges?

3/6 Saturday QOTD: Let's say you went to Disney and ate everything in site even though you have been enjoying a healthy lifestyle for months (), how do you get back on the wagon when you get back? Do you weigh in right away or try to lose some of the weight gain before checking in with the scale...do you struggle getting back on track?

3/7 Sunday QOTD: Now that there have been another 4 weeks added to the Challenge, are you planning on changing your challenge goal with LuvBaloo? or are you just going to think of it as a bonus 4 weeks to get to your original goal?

3/8 Monday QOTD: What is one thing you do for yourself when you want to feel better physically that does not involve weight loss/exercise?

3/9 Tuesday QOTD: Name some differences in your life pre BL Challenge and current.

3/10 Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite memory...one that makes you smile or laugh or cry...it doesn't matter....it's just got to be a fave!

3/12 Friday QOTD: What are some of your favorite portable snacks and/or meals? Do you have any "brown bag" success stories to share?

3/13 Saturday QOTD: Who is your favorite Disney Sidekick, Supporting or Incidental Character? AND Where/from whom do you get support on your own weight loss journey?

3/14 Sunday QOTD: Why is losing weight important to you? Do you have any methods for keeping these reasons in the forefront?

3/15 Monday QOTD: What (aside from eating!) do you to do deal with stress and/or over-scheduling?

3/16 Tuesday QOTD: What are some things you have enjoyed about the process of losing weight so far? Whether it be new favorite foods, attitudes, activities or something else, tell us what keeps you happy on your plan.

3/17 - Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite green food?

3/18 Thursday QOTD: How do you feel about the idea of power as it relates to your efforts to change your body?

3/19 Friday QOTD: When it comes to weight loss, what works best for you? Counting calories, low carb, weight watchers....Why do you think this works better than the others?

3/20 Saturday QOTD: Have you been able to go along this weight loss journey without spending much money or have you spent a lot? I'm not talking food here, just in terms of ww fees, videos, garmins, equipment, that type of thing.

3/21 Sunday QOTD: Not really weight loss related but, what are your favorite Disney restaurants and why? What's your favorite meal there?

3/22 Monday QOTD: Do you have what you would consider a "trouble spot"? Is there anything you are doing to spot reduce it even though we are often told that spot reduction doesn't really work? And if so, is it working?

3/23 Tuesday QOTD: So yesterday we talked about trouble spots, today I want you to tell me what you like best about your body. Why is this spot your favorite?

3/24 Wednesday QOTD: When it comes to exercise, which do you feel is more important, cardio or strength? And why?

3/25 Thursday QOTD: What have you done to get your family on board with your new healthy lifestyle? Are they excited to try new things with you or do they grumble about the changes?

3/26 Friday QOTD: How do you deal with treats? Do you have a splurge day, avoid them altogether, find healthy treats?

3/27 Saturday QOTD: What's your favorite exercise to do with others? Is there an exercise you get the whole family involved in?

3/28 Sunday QOTD: This question is 2 parts and you can answer one or both. What is your favorite healthy food at WDW or DL? What is your favorite healthy food when dining out?

3/29 Monday QOTD:What can you do to stay positive when you have a setback with your weight loss journey?

3/30 Tuesday QOTD: I know in the past few weeks we've talked about finding time to exercise and balancing everything we have going on. I saw a fun question in the last issue of Real Simple: What's the funniest, craziest or most embarrassing thing you've done to save time? And my own follow up, do you have any time-saving tips for the rest of us? How do you fit in preparing healthy meals, exercise, and "me" time?

3/31 Wednesday QOTD: Today's question was inspired by the Going Skiing blog, which talks about our "inner toddlers." You know the part of yourself that doesn't want to go to the gym, tantrums for candy, etc. What unhealthy things does your inner toddler want to do? How can you parent your inner toddler to choose healthy foods and exercise?


----------



## corinnak

April QOTD:

4/1 Thursday QOTD: People who are more active just in their daily lives can burn hundreds of more calories than their sedentary counterparts. What can you do to increase your non-exercise activity

4/2 Friday QOTD: With Easter and Passover upon us, what is your favorite holiday treat? This treat can be from any holiday not just Easter and Passover!

4/3 Saturday QOTD: Tell us about your first trip to Disney (WDW or DL or any other Disney parks). How did you find out about the trip, how did you feel at first glance of the castle or park icon, anything you want to share! If you haven't yet experienced Disney when are you hoping to go and what are you hoping to do while there.

4/4 Sunday QOTD: What is the first thing that you do at each park when you arrive?

4/5 Monday QOTD: Did you make any special changes for the Easter holiday that was healthy? Change a recipe or add something extra to make it less caloreis? Eat less? Buy less candy?

4/6 Tuesday QOTD: What reality show, besides BL, would you like to participate in and why?

4/7 Wednesday QOTD: I'm going to back to fun questions! What is you favorite game? It can be a video game, board game, card game, etc!

4/8 Thursday QOTD:Who is your all time favorite music group or singer?

4/8 Thursday BONUS Question: What are you reading now? Do you prefer to read a book or listen to an audiobook?

4/9 Friday QOTD: I think that most of us have a future event that adds to our drive to lose weight or just look better. What is the event that you are working towards?.

4/10 Saturday QOTD:What's your shoe of choice for Disney?

4/11 Sunday QOTD: What is your clothing of choice for the Disney parks. I'm thinking bottoms.

4/12 Monday QOTD: Part of the weight loss process if figuring out why we gained weight in the first place and figuring out strategies to avoid the causes. What was your weight loss catalyst and how do you manage or avoid the catalyst.

4/13 Tuesday QOTD: Since today's (yesterday's) question was thought provoking and serious, I want today's to be fun. So tell us something about you that we don't already know.

4/14 Wednesday's QOTD: Looking back at past vacations, what was your favorite Non Disney vacation?

4/15 Thursday QOTD: for Thursday: Since most people mentioned that Disney vacations were their favorites I've decided to add a twist. What was your favorite non park Disney activity while on vacation?

4/16 Friday QOTD: Do you wear/use a pedometer? If so, do you think it helps you on your weight loss journey? If not, is there a reason why you don't? Do you think that it could help you on your journey?

4/17 Saturday QOTD: What is one exercise/sport, etc. you have always wanted to try and/or wish you fit more into your schedule?

4/18 Sunday QOTD: ﻿If you had 2 hours all to yourself, what would you do?

4/19 Monday QOTD: Here is another "what if" question. Mickey Mouse sent you $100 to spend on you only. How would you spend it?

4/20 Tuesday QOTD: Share how you drink lots of water during the day.

4/21 Wednesday QOTD: Yesterday I ate something I thought was low in points. Tell us about a food/meal that you thought was healthy and really wasn't. It can be homemade, store-bought, or restaurant-made.

4/22 Thursday QOTD: What forum(s), other than WISH, do you frequent on the DISBoards?

4/23 Friday QOTD: Which disney princess would you most like to look like?

4/24 Saturday QOTD: Who is your favorite overweight female celebrity?

4/25 Sunday QOTD:What's your favorite scent?

4/26 Monday QOTD: What are your 3 favorite inspirational movies?

4/27 Tuesday QOTD : Share with us something you have done lately that you are proud of.

4/28 Wednesday QOTD: ...hmm What are your favorite diet supplements? What has worked for you.

4/29 Thursday QOTD: What is/was your favorite piece of clothing? It could be anything from a prom dress to a ragged old tshirt.

4/30 Friday QOTD: How do you plan for a successful weekend?

May QOTD:

5/1 Saturday QOTD: How will you decide what your final weight should be? Are you thinking of a weight that you "remember" being? Are you using a guide based on your height? Did you have one weight in mind but are re-thinking that goal?

5/2 Sunday QOTD: What is it that you do to pamper yourself? or...if you are using rewards to help get you through this...what is your favorite reward to yourself for doing a good job?

5/3 Monday's QOTD: What can you commit to as we near the end of our BL challenge?

5/4 Tuesday QOTD: What is one Disney thing you dream of doing one day?

5/5 Wednesday's QOTD: What is ONE thing you could not live without for this challenge? It could be a food, it could be a workout video, a piece of equipment, whatever....just share what is the most important.

5/6 Thursday QOTD: What is one thing you will commit to today to help you stay on track (or get you back on track, or prepare you for tomorrow's weigh in, etc.)?

5/7 Friday QOTD: Exercise...we know we need it not just for weight loss but to maintain, tone, and have healthier lungs and hearts, but sometimes inertia is soooooooooo hard to overcome! What do you use to get you moving when all you want to do is skip it (not because of a planned rest day or being sick)? Do you have tricks you use to sneak a workout in, pep talks you give yourself?

5/13 Thursday QOTD: Congratulations! You've just won a trip to WDW...one week, all expenses paid...you choose your resort! This is a dream trip, kids are excused from school and work is covered. When would you go and where would stay? (Sorry, the Castle Suite is not included. )

5/14 A little break!

5/15 Saturday QOTD: What are the warning signs for you that you are maybe starting to lose your way on this lifelong journey? Is is eating more? Not journaling your food? Skipping workouts? And the more important part of this.... HOW DO YOU GET BACK ON TRACK?

5/16 Sunday QOTD: My love of the "bad" chinese foods (dumplings, lo mein, crab rangoon) prompts this question... What is your favorite healthy ethnic food?

5/17 Monday QOTD: How do you imagine your life will change once your reach your goal weight (or get nearer to it anyhow)? Will you be more confident? More outgoing? More athletic? More energetic? Or still just the same old you, but thinner?

5/18 Tuesday QOTD: Someone has invented a "mail time machine" and you can send letters back in time. You decide to sit down today and write a letter to yourself that you will receive the day you START this weight loss journey (whether it was 2 weeks ago, 6 months ago, or two years ago). What will you say? What tips or tricks will you give yourself? Will you be firm with yourself, like you would be with a misbehaving child? Write this letter to yourself here.

5/17 Wednesday QOTD: What is your DREAM career/job? Don't worry about education, income level, hours, etc. Just tell us your DREAM job.

5/19 Thursday QOTD: As our Spring Challenge comes to an end, what is one thing you learned that you think you will carry forward in your life and in your ongoing weight loss/maintenance journey?


----------



## corinnak

SUMMER CHALLENGE!!!

5/27 Thursday QOTD: Tell us a little about yourself and your goals for this challenge.

5/28 Friday QOTD: We talked a little yesterday about ourselves and our goals for this challenge. Today's question is what is your plan to help you reach your goals?

5/29 Saturday QOTD: Do you have any plans for the summer? How will they help or hinder you reaching your goals for this challenge?

5/30 Sunday QOTD: If you were at Disneyland or WDW right now what would you be doing?

5/31 Monday QOTD: What is your best tip to avoid temptation?

6/1 Tuesday QOTD: Do you have other ways to measure your progress besides the scale?

6/2 Wednesday QOTD: What is your secret for staying consistent?

6/3 Thursday QOTD: Tell us one thing that you can do today to get help get yourself where you want to be.

6/4 Friday QOTD is a 2 part question: Today was our first weigh in of the challenge. What was your biggest CHALLENGE last week in your weight loss journey, and what step(s) can you take to remove it? AND what was your biggest VICTORY, and how did you make it happen?

6/5 Saturday QOTD: Saturday's QOTD:What can/do you do to reduce stress?

6/6 Sunday QOTD: What is it about WDW or DL that pulls you back?

6/7 Monday QOTD: What's for dinner?

6/8 Tuesday QOTD: QOTD: How have your IRL friends and family impacted your weight loss goals either negatively or positively?

6/9 Wednesday QOTD: What eating/nutrition plan are you following to help you with your lifestyle and weight loss goals?

6/10 Thursday QOTD: Take three minutes, and list as many things as you can that make you happy. Have fun, I want us to laugh and smile today!

6/11 Friday QOTD: Describe your trip to the grocery store. How do you tackle this task?

6/12 Saturday QOTD: What is your favorite beverage?

6/13 Sunday QOTD: As we start a new calendar week, the school year is ending, and/or summer vacations are imminent, what is one thing you are looking forward to in the next few days?

6/14 Monday QOTD: What is one "treat" (your definition) you have to fit into your new healthier lifestyle?

6/15 Tuesday QOTD: Share your idea of the perfect way to end a day at WDW or DL

6/16 Wednesday QOTD: Some of us are heading to WDW and DL soon and would love to make healthy choices. What is one (or more) healthy snack, meal, etc. you have found at a Disney park?

6/17 Thursday QOTD: In last week's episode of Losing It with Jillian, Jillian mentioned that exercise can be fun and family time. How do you get in exercise that meets either or both?

Week of 6/18 Every Day QOTD: What is for dinner tonight?

6/18 Friday QOTD: Name one thing you miss about being a kid.

6/19 Saturday QOTD: Do you like living where you live? Why? (only give out as much information as you are comfortable giving out)

6/20 Sunday QOTD: What is the craziest thing you have ever eaten?

6/21 Monday QOTD: If you had a time machine that could take you back to any year (or era), what year would you return to?

6/22 Tuesday QOTD: Name one thing that not many people know about you.

6/23 Wednesday QOTD:You are making a trip down the green mile... what is your last unhealthy meal? Healthy meal?

6/24 Thursday QOTD: Tell us a little about your last trip to Disney... (if you haven't been to Disney yet, tell us what you look forward to the most).

6/25 Friday QOTD Part 1: What item in your kitchen has helped you the most in your journey to better health!
Part 2: Name one song that really gets you moving! ( I need some new music for my iPod and would love suggestions)!

6/26 Saturday QOTD:What is your biggest guilty pleasure food item at WDW?

6/27 Sunday QOTD:﻿﻿﻿ Career and health? Does yours help or hinder you?

6/28 Monday QOTD: What is your favorite old tv series from when you were growing up that you wish was still on or they would revive? (I'm into fun questions for during the week!)

6/29 Tuesday QOTD: What is your favorite singer or band of all time?

6/30 Wednesday QOTD: What is your current favorite tv show?


----------



## corinnak

7/1 Thursday QOTD: What is your favorite reward treat?

7/2  Friday QOTD:  How do you plan to stay on track over this holiday weekend. Now is the time to think about it and for all of us to come up with a plan today that we can stick to this weekend.

7/3  Saturday QOTD: What place do you dream of visiting someday. This can be anywhere in the World.

7/4 Sunday QOTD: What is your favorite summer activity to do with your family?

7/5 Monday QOTD:

7/6 Tuesday QOTD:  Since there has been much discussion about Toy Story 3 (which we have yet to see )...What is your favorite Disney Movie of all time? 
Part 2: What is your favorite Disney television program?

7/7 Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite Disney song? You know the one that plays and you can't help but think of your last Disney vacation.

7/8  Thursday QOTD: What Walt Disney World Beverage is not to be missed? I'd like to broaden my horizons and I've heard mention of frozen Margaritas, what else is out there that you just can't pass up?

7/9 Friday QOTD: This question comes from my husband. Several years ago we were in Epcot waiting for the boat to go to the far side of World Showcase. His questions was rate the parks in order of your favorites.

7/10  Saturday QOTD: There have been reports that when we help others we feel better about ourselves. Do you have a favorite charity that you like to help out with?

7/11 Sunday QOTD: What is the one thing that has helped you to eat healthier? Was it an inspiration such as WW or did something happen to make you eat healthier?

7/12 Monday QOTD: Have you ever done a special tour at Disney World? If so, what was it and what was it like?

7/13 Tuesday QOTD:  How many brothers and sisters do you have?  In every family there is a responsible one and the one where everyone says, "That's just so and so." Which are you?

7/14 Wednesday QOTD: If you are not going to DW or DL this year what is the one thing you will miss?

7/15 Thursday QOTD:  There has been a lot of talk the last couple of days of what we are doing wrong. For today I want each of us to say one thing that we have done right.

7/16 Friday QOTD:  It seems that many of us are struggling this week, and after reading yesterdays' responses to the qotd, we're all doing many positive things. Whether you're happy with your weighin, or not, what is one thing you can commit to this week to either keep you on track, or help you get back on track? 

7/17 Saturday QOTD- What is your favorite, healthy summer meal?
Corn on the Cob and Veggie Burgers or the Yves veggie dogs on the grill (now that Morningstar Farms is out of the Dog business)

7/18 Sunday QOTD- What is your favorite non-disney vacation spot? Tough call. We love Northern Michigan & Mackinac Island.

7/19 Monday QOTD-What is your favorite non-ride thing to do at Disney?

7/20 Tuesday QOTD: What are your meal plans for the day?

7/21 Wednesday QOTD: what is your favorite season? What seasons do you find to be the best or easiest for weight loss and healthy living, and which are the more challenging?

7/22 Thursday QOTD: If money and time were no objects, what disney resort would you stay at and how long would you stay there?





7/31 QOTD : I'm in a fantasy mood, so we'll be daydreaming for this 1.If you could wear anything at all(DIS friendly of course what would it be? Describe your dream outfit in as much detail as possible. It doesn't need to fit you in real life, only in your head. And if your outfit serves a specific purpose what is it?

QOTD 8/1: Do you have a best friend other than your spouse or a sibling? If you do then what is their name and what's the story behind it?

QOTD 8/2 : What is the best show or concert you've been to? 

8/3 QOTD Since it seems that a few of us are needing changes in our weightloss journeys. So how do you know when its time for a change? And how do you know which change you need to go farther down the road to your goal?

8/4 QOTD: How hard is it for you to take a rest day from your exercise routine? 

8/5 QOTD: What is your favorite way to enjoy a nice summer day outside of any outdoor workouts? 

8/6 QOTD: So tell us how would you rate your "diet rage"? Your choices are:

Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way! 

Moderate- Everyone's moving except me 

High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me! 

All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way 

8/7 QOTD What exercise excuse do you use most often? 

1. I don't have time 
2. I'm too tired 
3. It's too difficult for me 
4. It's boring 
5. I don't want people to see me 
6. I don't know what I'm doing 
7. I don't make any of these excuses 


8/8 QOTD Sunday 8/8: Name one thing that you can do today to create some joy in yourself? 


8/9 QOTD: So take a few minutes today to tell someone who has made a difference in your life how much you appreciate them and tell us who it is and why they make a difference to you.

8/10 QOTD: If you were at WDW or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?


----------



## corinnak

9/3 Friday QOTD: Are you prepared to reach your goals for this challenge?

9/4 Saturday QOTD: Which strategy helps you reach your weight loss goals?

9/5 Sunday QOTD: Share with us one thing that you are grateful for today? It can be big or small. Just think about how blessed you are and share with us.

9/6 Monday QOTD: If you were at DL (Disneyland) or WDW (Walt Disney World) right now what would you be doing?

9/7 Tuesday QOTD: Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?

9/8 Wednesday QOTD: Do you suffer from portion distortion?

9/9 Thursday QOTD: Who is standing in your way?

9/10 Friday QOTD: QOTD: Share 3 or more positive aspects of your first week in the BL Challenge.

9/11 Saturday QOTD: What is one fitness goal you have for yourself? And, What is one thing you can do to help yourself achieve that goal?

9/12 Sunday QOTD: What are you having for dinner on Monday night?

9/13 Monday QOTD: What is about exercise that you love and/or what benefits to gain from it?

9/14 Tuesday QOTD: If Mickey Mouse gave you $100 to spend on yourself, how would you spend it?

9/15 Wednesday QOTD: It is almost time for Fall. What are you looking forward to about the new season? It doesn't have to be related to working on your healthy/healthier lifestyle, but it can be!

9/16 Thursday QOTD: ﻿﻿﻿In honor of reaching your goal weight and/or maintaining your weight for 6 weeks or more, you have been rewarded with a trip to WDW or DLR. Which ride/attraction would you do first?

9/17 Friday QOTD:What are 5 "go-to" foods that help you stay on track?

9/18 Saturday QOTD: Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself

9/19 Sunday QOTD: Did you have an "AH HAH" moment that started you on this journey? If so, what was it?

9/20 Monday QOTD: What is your kryptonite, food-wise? In other words, is there a food (even one that might otherwise be good for you or "not so bad for you") that you cannot keep in your house because it is so irresistible that you might binge on it?

9/21 Tuesday QOTD: What is your favorite food item or meal at Disneyworld, Disneyland or the Disney Cruise Line? And, if you could have that food item in your every day life, would you want it to be available?

9/22 Wednesday QOTD: Post your favorite recipe, requiring 5 ingredients or less (not counting spices and oils)

9/23 Thursday QOTD: Are you motivated to get healthy because of an upcoming event (i.e., reunion, wedding, vacation, race)? If so, how will you deal with the possibility that you may not get to your goal by that date? And how will you stay on track on your weight loss journey (whether it's continuing to lose or maintaining) after the event is past? Finally, if you aren't losing for a particular event, what is motivating you each day? Do you have some reward planned for yourself for interim goals or your ultimate goal? (For those losing for a particular event, that event may BE your goal)?

9/24 Friday QOTD: As we get closer to the holidays do you think your family will accept new recipes that will help you keep on track?

9/25 Saturday QOTD: Really 2 questions: 1. Which classic Disney movie to love to watch over and over again. I mean from before 1970 2. Which more recent movie to do you enjoy watching. It could be live action or animation

9/26 Sunday QOTD: Disney's theme for the next year is "Let the Memories Begin" What is your best Disney memories.

9/27 Monday QOTD:  As the weather is getting cooler and winter is getting closer there will be many times when we can't get outside. What is favorite exercise DVD and why? What is the best thing about it? What DVD have you tried that you did not like?

9/28 Tuesday QOTD: Speaking of restaurants at DW is there a place you tried at DW or DL that you really enjoyed? If you haven't been in a long time is there a place that you have read about you would like to try?

9/29 Wednesday QOTD: Dr Oz is big on pedometers. He feels that you should do over 10000 steps a day. Do you have a pedometer? Do you use it? Do you usually get in your 10000 steps?

9/30 Thursday QOTD:  If you had an unllimited amount of money to spend just one night in DW, where would you stay?

October

10/1 Friday QOTD: Now that we have been doing this challenge for a little over a month now. What is working for you, what is not working for you. Do you feel you are on track and if not what can you do to get yourself back on track?

10/2 Saturday QOTD: How do you plan for a successful weekend?

10/3 Sunday QOTD: Sunday- Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?

10/4 Monday QOTD: Ding-dong! Your personal guide has just woken you up and has great news. Your chartered plane is here to take you on an all-expense paid "health" vacation for the next week. Where are you going? What are you doing? It's all up to you!

10/5 Tuesday QOTD: How do you handle it when people comment on your "diet foods"? Do you just ignore them? Do you just gently remind them that it isn't about a "DIET" but about a healthier lifestyle? Or do you give it to them, both barrels???

10/6 Wednesday QOTD: Here's the scenario..... you have a good friend who has lost a good bit of weight (let's say more than 50 pounds), but is struggling to maintain/finish her/his weight loss. She/he is close to goal or at goal, but is losing her/his momentum and motivation. She/he has skipped a few scheduled workouts/runs and been yo-yoing the same 5 pounds for a few weeks now. She/he comes to you for advise. What would you say to her/him?

10/7 Thursday QOTD: In addition to getting healthier with your eating and exercise, are there any other areas of your life that you are trying to to get healthier with?

10/8 Friday QOTD: Our family likes to have what we call "Family Night" on Friday night. Do you have anything special you do to mark the end of a week and the beginning of the weekend? What do you do to keep your goals continuing when you do these activities. Do you use Friday nights as a "cheat night" or do you keep on track? Do you have anything special you make to eat on Friday nights that is healthy and keeps you on track?

10/9 Saturday QOTD

10/10 Sunday QOTD: What do you do on the weekend to get ready for the week ahead to stay on target? Do you prep food, plan a menu, plan exercise or pick your days of the week and times your going to work out?

10/11 Monday QOTD: What is your favorite healthy recipe book?

10/12 Tuesday QOTD This is more of an assignment- between today and tomorrow, go out an take in the nature outside. What is something that you noticed that you might not have noticed if you weren't stopped and intentationally taking notice?

10/13 Wednesday QOTD:

10/14 Thursday QOTD: What is your favorite treat that is healthy for you and fits into staying on track?

10/15 Friday QOTD: What is one of your weaknesses that you can improve on?

10/16 Saturday QOTD: Are you an early riser or night owl and how does that effect your diet and exercise?

10/17 Sunday QOTD: There has been conversation about how people are experiencing compliments and even advances from the opposite sex. The question is, have you noticed this happening to you and how do you handle it?

10/18 Monday: I shared a picture of a wedding gown that I'm considering for my vow renewal in a year and a half. If you were planning your wedding or vow renewal and you were at your weight loss goal, what gown would you pick.

10/19 Tuesday QOTD: QOTD for Tuesday: Who is your favorite Disney Character and Why.

10/20 Wednesday QOTD: We've done all of the really good relevant questions before, so I'm going for an easy peasy one. What is your favorite color.

10/21 Thursday QOTD: What was the worst item that you ate on Wednesday. Would you make the same choice again?

10/22 Friday QOTD: What is one promise you can make today to keep yourself on plan this weekend and upcoming week?

10/23 Saturday QOTD: What character's personality do you think you are most like and why? Feel free to google the characters and use the wiki description they are really good.

10/24 Sunday QOTD: I loved the movie the bucket list and ever since watching it I have made a list of my own. What is one thing on your list or if you dont have a list what is 1 thing you really want to do before you kick the bucket?

10/25 Monday QOTD: I'm all about quick weeknight meals! Share a recipe or meal that you go to when you have 20 min or less to prepare.

10/26 Tuesday QOTD: If you could spend an hour with any famous person who would it be and why?

10/27 Wednesday QOTD: What is one "material" thing you could not live without? We all know we could not live without our families, significant others, friends, and of course each other.

10/28 Thursday QOTD: What was your favorite halloween costume either you or your children ever had. Feel free to share pictures if you have them

10/29 Friday QOTD: What piece of equipment have you found to be the most useful on your weight loss journey?

10/30 Saturday QOTD: What is your plan for staying on track this weekend with Halloween on Sunday? Will you have any candy or avoid it altogether?

10/31 Sunday QOTD: What is your all-time favorite treat? It can be candy or chips or whatever you absolutely love to eat and seem to always have some in the house!


----------



## corinnak

Reserved for Mysterious Purposes yet to be discovered.


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks corinnak for maintaining this thread for us!


----------



## corinnak

My pleasure, Lisa!


----------



## 50sjayne

This was a great idea...thanks


----------



## corinnak

I'm so glad you posted that!  I was not able to get into it today and was afraid that maybe the thread had been deleted since it wasn't really a discussion.  Seems like it was more just technical difficulties, though.  Whew.


----------



## lisah0711

I think the thread might have been deleted.  Looks like any thread that had its last post before 2/4 is gone.  We might need to ask ohMom to bring it back or remember to bump it once a week -- maybe on weigh in day?  Luckily we had a our handy links which still work!    Maybe this post will bump it . . . IT DID!  We just have to remember to bump it once a week or so.

3/6 Saturday's QOTD: Let's say you went to Disney and ate everything in site even though you have been enjoying a healthy lifestyle for months (), how do you get back on the wagon when you get back? Do you weigh in right away or try to lose some of the weight gain before checking in with the scale...do you struggle getting back on track?

3/7 Sunday's QOTD: Now that there have been another 4 weeks added to the Challenge, are you planning on changing your challenge goal with LuvBaloo? or are you just going to think of it as a bonus 4 weeks to get to your original goal?

3/8 Monday's QOTD: What is one thing you do for yourself when you want to feel better physically that does not involve weight loss/excersize?




Good luck for your race today, corinnak!


----------



## cclovesdis

Thanks for having this thread! I know it will be so helpful for me as I start to plan out QOTD for the week I coach.

CC


----------



## lisah0711

cc if you do a search for Biggest Loser you will find links to the older challenges, i.e., the fall challenge (8) or the Between the BLs challenge we did last summer.  They might give you some ideas but they are big threads, too.


----------



## corinnak

It has been 10 days, and there have been 10 more questions posted!!!


----------



## lisah0711

corinnak!  Sorry times are so busy for you.    As a thank you for keeping this thread for us, I added the latest questions but you will still need to do the official cut and paste thing.  Thanks for all you do for us!  


4/21 Yesterday I ate something I thought was low in points. Tell us about a food/meal that you thought was healthy and really wasn't. It can be homemade, store-bought, or restaurant-made.

4/22 What forum(s), other than WISH, do you frequent on the DISBoards?

4/23  Which disney princess would you most like to look like?

4/24 Who is your favorite overweight female celebrity? 

4/25  What's your favorite scent? 

4/26  What are your 3 favorite inspirational movies?

4/27  Quotd tues. : Share with us something you have done lately that you are proud of. 

4/28 Quotd today..hmm What are your favorite diet supplements? What has worked for you.

4/29  What is/was your favorite piece of clothing? It could be anything from a prom dress to a ragged old tshirt.

4/30  Friday QOTD: How do you plan for a successful weekend?


----------



## corinnak

OMG - Lisa!!! You are the best!  I pasted them in already.  Thank you sooo much.


----------



## lisah0711

Just giving corinnak a helping hand on the QOTD archive.  Hope your busy times pass soon.   

5/2  Sunday QOTD: What is it that you do to pamper yourself? or...if you are using rewards to help get you through this...what is your favorite reward to yourself for doing a good job?

5/3  Monday's QOTD: What can you commit to as we near the end of our BL challenge?

5/4  Tuesday QOTD: What is one Disney thing you dream of doing one day?

5/5 Wednesday's QOTD: What is ONE thing you could not live without for this challenge? It could be a food, it could be a workout video, a piece of equipment, whatever....just share what is the most important.

5/6 Thursday QOTD: What is one thing you will commit to today to help you stay on track (or get you back on track, or prepare you for tomorrow's weigh in, etc.)?

5/7 QOTD: Exercise...we know we need it not just for weight loss but to maintain, tone, and have healthier lungs and hearts, but sometimes inertia is soooooooooo hard to overcome! What do you use to get you moving when all you want to do is skip it (not because of a planned rest day or being sick)? Do you have tricks you use to sneak a workout in, pep talks you give yourself?


----------



## lisah0711

5/12  

5/13  Thursday QOTD: Congratulations! You've just won a trip to WDW...one week, all expenses paid...you choose your resort! This is a dream trip, kids are excused from school and work is covered. When would you go and where would stay? (Sorry, the Castle Suite is not included. )

5/14 A little break!  

5/15 Saturday's QOTD:  What are the warning signs for you that you are maybe starting to lose your way on this lifelong journey? Is is eating more? Not journaling your food? Skipping workouts? And the more important part of this.... HOW DO YOU GET BACK ON TRACK?

5/16 Sunday's QOTD: My love of the "bad" chinese foods (dumplings, lo mein, crab rangoon) prompts this question... What is your favorite healthy ethnic food? 

Off to get people ready for school -- will finish catching up later!


----------



## corinnak

Lisa - thanks again for helping make catching up so much easier!  I think we're missing a few, but I'll dredge the thread for them...hopefully soon.

So here's what I'm thinking - I think I've got enough windows at the start of this thread that I could have 2 months of questions per window instead of one and that way we could cover the whole year in this one thread.  I'm not sure if anyone is actively using it right now.  Then we could have a new archive thread for the start of 2011?  

Or would it make more sense to keep the current challenges QOTD archive at the top of the individual BL thread? 

It amazes me that even at the end of a long challenge like this, there are some really great new questions!!!


----------



## lisah0711

corinnak said:


> Lisa - thanks again for helping make catching up so much easier!  I think we're missing a few, but I'll dredge the thread for them...hopefully soon.
> 
> So here's what I'm thinking - I think I've got enough windows at the start of this thread that I could have 2 months of questions per window instead of one and that way we could cover the whole year in this one thread.  I'm not sure if anyone is actively using it right now.  Then we could have a new archive thread for the start of 2011?
> 
> Or would it make more sense to keep the current challenges QOTD archive at the top of the individual BL thread?
> 
> It amazes me that even at the end of a long challenge like this, there are some really great new questions!!!



I totally agree that our coaches are so amazing to come up with so many new questions!  

I think adding to the list would be great.  Maybe the thread title could be changed.  In the back of my mind someday I want to go back and add QOTD from other challenges.  Maybe I can just add them and we can keep it going.  

I do think this thread is very, very helpful and I thank you so much for starting it and maintaining it!


----------



## lisah0711

Bumping again and adding QOTD for today.

QOTD for Friday, 8/6: So tell us how would you rate your "diet rage"? Your choices are:

Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way! 

Moderate- Everyone's moving except me 

High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me! 

All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way 

corinnak, hope that you had a great time on your vacation!


----------



## lisah0711

QOTD 7/31:  I'm in a fantasy mood, so we'll be daydreaming for this 1.If you could wear anything at all(DIS friendly of course what would it be? Describe your dream outfit in as much detail as possible. It doesn't need to fit you in real life, only in your head. And if your outfit serves a specific purpose what is it? 

QOTD 8/1:  Do you have a best friend other than your spouse or a sibling? If you do then what is their name and what's the story behind it?

QOTD 8/2 : What is the best show or concert you've been to? 

8/3 QOTD  Since it seems that a few of us are needing changes in our weightloss journeys. So how do you know when its time for a change? And how do you know which change you need to go farther down the road to your goal?

8/4 QOTD:  How hard is it for you to take a rest day from your exercise routine? 

8/5 QOTD:  What is your favorite way to enjoy a nice summer day outside of any outdoor workouts? 

8/6 QOTD:  So tell us how would you rate your "diet rage"? Your choices are:

Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way! 

Moderate- Everyone's moving except me 

High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me! 

All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way 

8/7 QOTD What exercise excuse do you use most often? 

1. I don't have time 
2. I'm too tired 
3. It's too difficult for me 
4. It's boring 
5. I don't want people to see me 
6. I don't know what I'm doing 
7. I don't make any of these excuses 


8/8  QOTD Sunday 8/8: Name one thing that you can do today to create some joy in yourself? 


8/9 QOTD:  So take a few minutes today to tell someone who has made a difference in your life how much you appreciate them and tell us who it is and why they make a difference to you.

8/10 QOTD:  If you were at WDW or Disneyland right now what would you be doing?

*NEW THREAD IS ALL IN THIS POST*

8/20 QOTD: ok we'll start with a hard one, but I promise they won't all be hard.
Now that the challenge is wrapping up, have you had any AHA moments or revelations that you feel comfortable sharing? Have you been able to identify any specific reasons that have contributed to your weight?


8/21 QOTD:  QOTD--I love summer, and hate to see it end, but after all the heat we've had, I'm looking forward to some cooler temps. What three things are you looking forward to about fall?

8/22 QOTD:  QOTD--What can you do today to treat your body with respect? And part 2--if you are up for it--Do you recognize in yourself any of the signs of negative or positive body image?

8/23 QOTD:  Monday's QOTD, just in case I don't have time to get on in the morning.

QOTD--Congratulations! You have just won an Adventures By Disney trip of your choice! Where would you go, who would you take and what would you do? Feel free to make up your own one of a kind trip (we're fantasizing here, right?) or you can take one that Disney already offers!

Will be back later to add the rest of July.  

Well, didn't get July done yet, but here are some more, Corinne!


----------



## mikamah

Just wanted to come see if I'm repeating my qotds, and thought I'd bump and subscribe at the same time.

Thank you so much Corinna for keeping this up.  I can't believe it's almost got a full years worth of questions.


----------



## lisah0711

A *big* thank you to mikamah for keeping this up and making it so easy to cut and paste!  

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39249728&postcount=10

2011 Questions of the Day- Team Donald!!

January 2011

Sat 1/1/11- How did you ring in the New Year?

Sun 1/2/11- What are your hobbies?

Tues 1/4/11- If you have just one day at DW which park would you want to see? Or would you hop to do your favorites?

Wed 1/5/11- What is your favorite exercise?

Thur 1/6/11- What is the one thing that you have done this week that is helping you along this journey?

Fri 1/7/11- Are you surprised by how much (or little) you can eat for the calories, depending on which foods you choose?

1/8/11 Saturday QOTD: How would you rate your "diet rage"? 
Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way!
Moderate- Everyone's moving except me 
High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me! 
All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way 

1/9/11 Sunday QOTD: If you were at Disneyland or Disney World today what you would you be doing right now? 

1/10/11 Monday QOTD: Which strategy helps you reach your weight loss goals? 
Starting & progressing slowly 
Putting it on paper 
Learning as much as possible 
Utilizing plenty of social supports 
Keeping things fun 
Learning from my setbacks 
Trust the plan
Consistency
All of the above
None of the above

1/11/11 Tuesday QOTD What exercise excuse do you use most often? 

* I don't have time 
* I'm too tired 
* It's too difficult for me 
* It's boring 
* I don't want people to see me 
* I don't know what I'm doing 
* I don't make any of these excuses 

1/12/11 WednesdayHow do the weekends affect your weight loss goals? 

* They help- I do better than the weekdays 
* They ruin them- I fall off the wagon completely! 
* Not sure- They're just like any other days 


1/13/11 Thursday QOTD: Who is standing in your way? And more importantly, what are you going to do about it? 

1/14/11 Friday QOTD - What does a typical weekly exercise plan look like for you? How often, when and what do you plan to do? How often do you meet these goals? 

QOTD - Saturday 1/15/2011 - What is your favorite vegetable? Please share your favorite ways of preparing/cooking/eating it!

QOTD Sunday 1/16/2011 - How do you avoid eating for reasons other than your body being truly hungry? 

QOTD - Monday 1/17/11- What is your favorite way to get yourself back on track? 

QOTD - Tuesday 1/18/11 - Do you plan out your meals for the week over the weekend? If so, how often do you recycle these meals?

QOTD - Wednesday 1/19/2011 - What is one healthy swap you can make to your eating this week?

QOTD Thursday January 20, 2011 - There has been a lot of talk about journaling. Please share how you journal and what you record, is it just the foods or do you list calories, fat, protein, fiber, etc for each food? 

Friday, 1/21/11 QOTD- List some positive changes you have made or felt over the past 3 weeks. Let's all celebrate our successes so far with this challenge and inspire each other to keep on this healthy path. 

Saturday 1/22/11- It's the weekend, let's talk disney!! When was your first trip, your most recent trip, and when is your next trip? Care to share a favorite memory too? 

Sunday 1/23/11 QOTD- If you have one day all to yourself, no commitments, no kids or spouses, just total time for you, where would you go and what would you do? 

Monday 1/24/11 QOTD- When you go on vacation, disney or anywhere, how do you handle eating? Has this become a true lifestyle and do you stay in control and not vere much from every day, or do you go all out and totally splurge and deal with what you may gain after, or are you somewhere in the middle?

QOTD-Tuesday 1/25/11-What is the meaning of your Disboard name? How long have you been on the disboards, how did you start coming here, and where else on the boards do you visit? 

1/26/11 Wednesday QOTD: What is your favorite healthy snack?

Thursday QOTD 1/27/11--What are the warning signs for you that you are maybe starting to lose your way on this healthy journey? Is is eating more? Not journaling your food? Skipping workouts? And the more important part of this.... HOW DO YOU GET BACK ON TRACK?


Friday QOTD 1/28/11--When life gets in the way how does this impact your BL plan? If you get off track, do you beat yourself up about it and Why?

Saturday 1/29/11 QOTD- Today's is a fun question. 
If you have been on a cruise what is your favorite ship? If you haven't would you like to, and which ship do you want to try the most? 

Sunday 1/30/11 QOTD- What was your favorite Cruise ship excursion, or land based day trip?

Monday 1/31/11 QOTD-When you go out to eat do you have any knee jerk habits, such as ordering the same size soda, or always getting desert no matter what? Do you want to change those habits? If you do then post a plan to help you do it. 

February 2011

Tuesday 2/1/11 QOTD- What was your favorite show on a cruise? For those who haven't cruised your favorite show/concert that attended.

Wednesday 2/2/11 QOTD- What equipment do you need to optimise your weight plan? Do you have everything already? If not make a priority list and a plan to acquire whatever is left.

Thurs 2/3/11 QOTD- So we'll kind of build on Weds qotd. 

Take a look at your equipment list. If EVERYTHING on it was lost, how would this affect you? How would it change your routine until you could replace it all?

2/4 Friday QOTD: Who is your diet saboteur? How do you deal with her/him or them ? 

2/7/11 Monday QOTD- It is Monday morning. Did you stay on track over the weekend or is today a NEW DAY?

2/8/11 Tuesday QOTD- What is your favorite ride at DW? If you can't pick one then try to pick one from each park. 

2/9/11 Wednesday QOTD- Do you stick to the same diet all the time or do you vary?

, 2/11/11 Friday QOTD - Consider your eating experiences in the past. Have you turned to food for :comfort, reward, joy, stress, sadness, happiness, etc? How would things have been different if you had not turned to food?"

QOTD for 2/12/11, saturday-Are there foods you can 't or won't deny yourself in order to make a healthier choice? Why are they important & how do you feel about giving them up?

QOTD for 2/13/11 sunday - Valentine's Day is upon us and is frequently associated with food. What are you planning to do to keep it under control despite all the temptations?

2/14/11 Monday QOTD--Happy Valentine's Day!!--In the spirit of the day, today's QOTD is: What do you LOVE about yourself? 

QOTD 2/15/11 Tuesday--If you could instantly, painlessly, for FREE, have ANY cosmetic/plastic surgery you wanted to change any physical featture you wanted, what if any would you have done?

QOTD for 1/16/11, wednesday - Imagine you had an old fashioned balance scale. On one side put all the things you've given up for this journey, and on the other put everything you've gained and will gain from this journey. Which is more significant / important to you and which holds the most weight?

QOTD 2/17/11 Thursday--Along this journey, things have happened to us, I believe that give us the strength and motivation to keep going. What is your motivation? Likewise, there are things that hold us back from true success. What is holding you back?

Qotd: Friday 2/18/11--What is one health problem you have that could be solved entirely by losing weight. 

QOTD: Sat 2/19/11--What's your favorite music to work out to?

QOTD. Sunday 2/20/22--There's a lot of people on here in the process of losing weight who wouldn't want to spend a lot on their suits this summer if the still have a way to go. I know I bought a gorgeous new suit a few years back and it almost killed me to give it to Goodwill just a few months later. There's also a lot of us going on cruises, vacations, Disneyland/World so we do want fairly decent suits. Where do you buy yours? 

QUOTD: Monday 2/21/11: So what's your favorite color? It's another simple non food thing that makes you happy.


QuotdTues 2/22/11-What vitamins/supplements if any do you take daily or at least once a week?

Wed. 2/23/11 quotd: What is the thing that finally broke you plateau? It is so frustrating when you are losing and then suddenly nothing is working. 

Thursday 2/24th--The pool was closed today due to the weather so I decided to walk instead--what is your alternate exercise plan?

Friday 2/25 qotd--So the QOTD is does YOUR mood affect your eating habits? 

sat 2/26/11QOTD: What is your favorite Disney Dessert or treat??

Sun 2/27/11 what kind of snacker are you? 

Afternoon hunger pangs hit. What do you do?

It's 8 p.m. and your stomach is growling. How do you cope?

How often are you distracted by work, conversations, children, etc. while snacking?

I usually have the urge to snack when:

Where do you usually eat your snacks?

When you crave something sweet, what do you usually do?

monday 2/28/11--QOTD: Do you beat yourself up when things don't always go right?

March 2011

tuesday qotd 3/1/11--The QOTD is what's your fun breakfast that may not be a traditional breakfast?

wed 3/2/11-So the QOTD is a 2 part Question:
1.Do you add snacks into your day 
2. Share your favorite snack/snack recipe

thur 3/3/11--the QOTD is What is your 6 word Success Story? 

Friday 3/4/11 QOTD-We are sort of at the mid way point in the challenge. How are you doing so far?

I just think it is helpful to stop, look around and kind of re focus at this point.

Sat 3/5/11 qotd-So that is what I want to focus on today - the "power" of the scale.

How do you all handle that? How do you feel about weighins?

Mon 3/7
I really don't do workout videos, except Biggest Loser Powerwalk and Wii Fit (sort of), does anyone else?

I do find, however, that I get inspiration from reading books and articles about running and reading more (law books do not count) was one of my new year's goals.

Do you folks like to read? If so, do you have a favourite book/video?

tues 3/8-QOTD - how do you handle stress?

Does it make you overeat?

Take away time from exercise? 

wed 3/9 qotd-But since I have decided to read and post every day for Lent (and to stop watching mindless tv and to watch tv shows instead), can you guys tell me just a smidgen about yourselves?

QOTD Friday March 11, 2011: What do you put into a typical salad?

QOTD Saturday March 12, 2011--Do you have an area of your body that you consider to be a "problem area"?
If yes, do you perform special exercises for your problem area? Does it help? Have you found ways to hide your problem area with clothes? 

QOTD Sunday March 13, 2011-Have you always been overweight?

QOTD Monday March 14, 2011-Are you working on weight loss for a special event?

QOTD Tuesday March 15, 2011-What is your best tip for keeping your life organized. Clearly we are all juggling many things and trying to keep everything running smoothly. What have you found keeps you most organized?

QOTD Wednesday March 16, 2011-Do you wash your hair every day?

QOTD Thursday March 17, 2011-Do you have a favorite on Biggest Loser or American Idol?

Friday 3/18/11-QOTD:1. Do you set "mini-goals" for yourself and how do you celebrate when you reach them?
2. What are some non-food rewards that you use to reward yourself for reaching goals? 

QOTD Saturday 3/19/11-Continuing on the theme of goals, there is a popular saying related to weight about being able to still fit into your wedding dress. Do you have a significant item of clothing that you are hoping to fit into at some point?

QOTD sunday 3/20/11- Have you taken any photos or done anything to document your journey?

QOTD for Monday 3/21.-If you could go back 10 years and give yourself a piece of advice, what would it be?

QOTD for Tuesday 3/22-As we are now in our last days as Team Donald it is a good time to reflect back on what we have gained or learned. 
What is one piece of advice, inspiration or information that you will take away from Team Donald?

QOTD for Wednesday:3/23/11
Continuing to think back on the last few weeks:
Is there anything that you have regretted doing or not doing since you started this Jan 1st? Do you plan to make any changes in the coming weeks?


QOTD for Thursday 3/24/11
We have posted or thought about our regrets. Now they are gone, it is a new day, and we leave those negative thoughts behind and focus on the positive.
What is at least one thing that you are PROUD of yourself for in the last 11 weeks? Big or small, weight loss or health related, or anything else.


----------



## lisah0711

A big thank you to *mommyof2pirates* for keeping this up and making it so easy to cut and paste! 

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39249106&postcount=10

BL Spring Challenge 2011- Team Mickey QOTD Archive

1/1/11 Saturday QOTD--two parts
1. Introduce yourself, if you haven't done so yet. 
2. Do you have a goal for this week, this month, this challenge?

1/2/11 Sunday QOTD
This is kind of a sharing information and strategies question as we have a lot of newbies with us:
What types of exercise are you going to do or have been doing that can help others with this challenge?

1/3/11 Monday QOTD
When was your first trip to Disney, your last trip and when is your next trip? How many times have you been?


1/4/11 Tuesday QOTD
What music really gets you moving? (Can you tell I want some new music for my ipod?)Or just what is your favorite music?

1/5/11 Wednesday QOTD 
Did you watch (or will you if you want to answer tonight), watch Biggest Loser tonight? If you did (or will), what did you do that was healthy during it?

1/6/11 Thursday QOTD 
Describe your ultimate day at Disney!!!!

1/7/11 Friday QOTD
What are your plans for the weekend? and what changes or plans are you making to be sure you stay on plan?

1/8/11 Saturday QOTD
If you were told you only had 1 week left to live (and you werent sickly) how would you spend your time?

1/9/11 Sunday QOTD
Which is your favorite Disney Park and why?

1/10/11 Monday QOTD
Tell us one or more NSV (non scale victory) you have had since Jan 1st.

1/11/11 Tuesday QOTD
Here is a simple question. We are all from such different parts of the country/world. Tell me what is the current price of gas where you live?

1/12/11 Wednesday QOTD
This snowy weather stinks!
Where is your next vacation planned and what are you looking forward to the most.

1/13/11 Thursday QOTD
What was the funniest/wierdest date you ever went on. If you dont have one than give us your best date story.

1/14/11 Friday QOTD 
So, we've had two weeks on this journey together. Time for a little introspection. What have you learned about yourself thus far?

1/15/11 Saturday QOTD: 
Who is standing in your way? And more importantly, what are you going to do about it?

1/16/11 Sunday QOTD 
Think ahead to when you reach your goal, which you will, I can feel it! What are the things you want to be able to do as a result? This will be your motivation for the days ahead! Maintainers, dig deep. Think about mental, physical (yes, Rose, I'm thinking about your push ups ), emotional outcomes you are still working on despite being at goal.

1/17/11 Monday QOTD 
Today is Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. Day in the US. His "I have a dream" speech has been replayed many times. What is YOUR dream for you and/or family?

1/18/11 Tuesday QOTD 
We've talked about who is standing in our way, we've talked about what we want, now it's time to get motivated to stay on target. Share your favorite quote, song, "mantra", whatever you can repeat to yourself to stay motivated. I'm hoping if we all share, then we'll each have a collection to draw from!

1/19/11 Wednesday QOTD 
What is one thing you can do today extra to help you reach your goals? An extra 10 minutes of exercise? Sub out a veggie or a fruit? A few minutes of mental coaching? Go the extra mile today to give yourself a boost. I DOUBLE DOG DARE YOU!

1/20/11 Thursday QOTD 
What is your "go to" food? The one that you can reach for when you are hungry between meals, need a little something, or even too busy for a meal, that is HEALTHY!

1/21/11 FRIDAY QOTD: 
I'll start off with an easy one. What is your favorite color and why?

1/22/11 Saturday QOTD:
Is there an article of clothing that you aspire to wear when you reach your goal?

1/23/11 Sunday QOTD: 
I have invented a teleporting machine. You can pick one location anywhere in the world to be teleported to for 12 hours. Where would you go?

1/24/11 Monday QOTD: 
What can you do along your weight loss journey to magnify the impact or give yourself a self esteem boost?

1/25/11 Tuesday QOTD: 
What is your favorite outside activity during the winter months?

1/26/11 Wednesday's QOTD: 
What is your best tip for keeping your life organized. Clearly we are all juggling many things and trying to keep everything running smoothly. What have you found keeps you most organized?

1/27/11 Thursday QOTD: 
What Disney character are you?

1/28/11 Friday QOTD 2 part
Part 1 -What are your top 3 movies? Any that made you laugh, cry or think?
Part 2 -Do you have a favorite exercise DVD?

1/29/11 Saturday QOTD:
How much screen time do you get a day that is not work related?
This would include tv and computer. Have you been tempted to unplug for awhile?

1/30/11 Sunday QOTD
Is exercise a habit in your life yet? Typical number of days is 21 for things to become routine.

1/31/11 Monday QOTD:
Americans spend $40 billion a year on weight-loss programs and products. What is your part? Any regrets and what have you learned from past mistakes?

2/1/11 Tuesday QOTD: 
Now that we are starting a brand new month I thought I would ask what is the plan? Is it the same or are you changing it up a bit?

2/2/11 Wednesday QOTD: 
How did you set your calories? Do you have a specific number or range? Is it enough with the exercise you do so you're not hungry?

2/3/11 Thursday QOTD: 
Do you have a motivational before or now picture to help you lose weight? If you have lost weight and are maintaining, do you have before and after pictures? Do you use them to help with maintenance or do you use other motivators?

2/4/11 Friday QOTD: 
What is your favorite Disney World Resort that you have stayed at, and which resort would you like to stay at next?

2/5/11 Saturday QOTD: 
What is your favorite vegetable/fruit.

2/6/11 Sunday QOTD: 
Who are you rooting for in the Super Bowl?

2/7/11 Monday QOTD: 
What is your favorite ride at a Disney Park?

2/8/11 Tuesday QOTD: 
What is your favorite non-Disney vacation?

2/9/11 Wednesday QOTD: 
Do you plan your meals out for the week before you go to the grocery store?

2/10/11 Thursday QOTD:
Please share how you journal and what you record, is it just the foods or do you list calories, fat, protein, fiber, etc for each food? 

2/11/11 Friday QOTD
Do you have a tradition when you go to Disney? Something you collect or do every time you go? 

2/12/11 Saturday QOTD
What is your favorite combination of foods in your salad?

2/13/11 Sunday QOTD
What foods have you lost a taste for since you have started your journey?

2/14/11 Monday QOTD
In honor of Valentines Day, what if any treats will you eat today? Will you be smart about it or will you pig out?

2/15/11 Tuesday QOTD
What is your favorite way to add fruit or veggies into your breakfast?

2/16/11 Wednesday QOTD
Now that we are all on our way to being in better shape and Spring (seems) is on it's way, what sport or activity do you want to try/ get back to? 
__________________


----------



## lisah0711

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39253711&postcount=11

2/17/11 Thursday QOTD
What is your favorite Disney non animated movie to rewatch?

2/18/2011 Friday QOTD
What is the meaning of your DISboards name 

2/19/2011 Saturday QOTD 
What job would you like to have in Disney World?

2/20/2011 Sunday QOTD 
What is your favorite piece of Disney art? 

2/21/2011 Monday QOTD 
What is your favorite "Non-Theme Park" Disney activity 

2/22/2011 Tuesday QOTD 
When was that Disney moment when you knew you were hooked

2/23/2011 Wednesday QOTD 
Are you a member of Disney's D23 community? 

2/24/2011 Thursday QOTD 
What would you say to Walt? 

2/25/2011 Friday QOTD 
What is one health-related goal you have for yourself this weekend? What is one other goal you have for yourself for this weekend?

2/26/2011 Saturday QOTD 
If you were in a Disney park right now, what would you be doing?

2/27/2011 Sunday QOTD 
I'm big into planning. What is one thing you can do today to make Monday a great day?

2/28/2011 Monday QOTD 
It is 5 AM and you are lying around trying to fall back to sleep. About what are you dreaming/WISHing?

3/1/2011 Tuesday QOTD 
What is your exercise goal for the month of March?

3/2/2011 Wednesday QOTD 
What is positive choice you made in eating in the las few days? A healthy swap? Anything really-share something positive!

3/3/2011 Thursday QOTD 
What have you never done at Disney (WDW, DL, DLP, any park really), that you want to do on your next trip?

3/4/2011 Friday QOTD 
What have you never done at Disney (WDW, DL, DLP, any park really), that you want to do on your next trip? 

3/5/2011 Saturday QOTD 
What does a typical "on plan" day of food look like for you?

3/6/2011 Sunday QOTD 
I think we've done favorite movies, favorite music, favorite TV shows, but not favorite books. What is your favorite book and/or book series and/or magazine?

3/7/2011 Monday QOTD 
What Disney film do you enjoy that you feel is commonly undderrated or overlooked?

3/8/11 Tuesday QOTD 
What sources of inspiration and motivation do you turn to on this journey (online or off) besides the WISH boards?

3/9/11 Wednesday QOTD
What hobbies do you enjoy?

3/10/11 Thursday QOTD
What is your favorite non-Disney activity in the Orlando area?

3/11/2011 Friday QOTD 
Going "off plan" can happen because you have a bad day or it can come on slowly and you don't even realize it until you get on the scale. Do you have any warning signs that you recognize as being an indicator that you are falling off the wagon? Do you have certain things you do to help you get back on track?

3/12/11 Saturday QOTD 
I've been really struggling with food lately and feel like I am constantly being reminded of what I can't eat. I've had to reinvent what I eat since going gluten-free, so on that note--Think of your very favorite meal--could be anything. Now think of how you can make it more healthy while still having it be a tasty treat and share your ideas. Or if you have not found a way to make your favorite foods healthy, share what your new favorite healthy foods are.

3/13/2011 Sunday QOTD
What is in your favorite salad?

3/14/11 Monday QOTD
I just started planning my next Disney trip yesterday. How long after your previous trip do you usually wait before planning your next one? Or do you overlap your planning?

3/15/2011 Tuesday QOTD 
We've talked a lot about the exercise we do, but what is your favorite exercise?

3/16/2011 Wednesday QOTD 
What would your dream vacation look like?

3/17/11 Thursday QOTD
Do you celebrate St Patrick's Day? What do you do to celebrate or do you have any fun memories of celebrations in the past?


----------



## lisah0711

Bumping for updating 

Please note: QOTD for Jan 1-Mar 24 can be found on the Team Mickey and Team Donald threads or on the QOTD archive thread. The teams were merged on March 25. Below is a link to the archive thread. In addition, here are the QOTDs beginning March 25.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2373593

QOTD 3/25/11 Friday
As we start to get to know each other again, please reintroduce yourself and tell us about your journey so far. 

QOTD 3/25/11 Saturday
Let's talk about the dreaded F words- Fast Food! How do you cope with dinner on the run, do you have a favorite not so bad for you place to go or a favorite lower calorie choice at the not so good for you place? Do you try to avoid these places altogether? 

QOTD 3/27/11 Sunday. 
Are you going to buy Tangled on DVD on Tuesday? Have you seen it? What Disney movie are you looking forward to if not?

QOTD 3/28/11 Monday
Speaking of reviews, have you ever done a trip report or dining review on these boards? Are you planning on doing one for an upcoming trip? 

QOTD 3/29/11 Tuesday
Have you ever used a personal trainer or considered signing up for one? Some gyms give away free sessions when you sign up. Do you think it would help you or do you think you can do it on your own? 

QOTD 3/30/11 Wednesday
Let's go back in time! What was your favorite cartoon or tv show when you were a kid?

QOTD 3/31/11 Thursday
If you could only stay at Disney for one night and full day, what would you do? Would you spend the money on a one day pass or would you just hang out outside the parks?

QOTD Friday April 1st: Great news! The Biggest Loser folks have heard about our wonderful challenge and want to use your best tips for a healthy lifestyle from us in their new book. The bad news is that there is so much great information here that they can only take ONE tip from each of us. So please share your very best piece of advice for a healthy lifestyle.

QOTD Saturday 4/2/11 Are you prepared to reach your goals? You can take the quiz and tell us your answer or just tell us how you feel and whether you feel like you are prepared to reach your goal. Here is the link to the quiz: http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/....asp?quizid=52

QOTD Sunday April 3, How do you de-stress and relax? Does it help you with your efforts toward a healthy lifestyle? 
* Meditation, visualization, breathing techniques * Get a massage or take a hot bath * Gentle exercise like yoga and Pilates * Nothing short of an intense workout * Take a get-away or short trip * Something other than above (and tell us what it is).

QOTD Monday 4/4 What do YOU do to get back on track? It can be something from the article or something that you do! Here is the link to the whole article if you want to see the rest: http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/...es.asp?id=1062

QOTD Tuesday 4/5/11 Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! (recycling from the last BL Challenge -- it's good for the environment!) If you were one of the seven dwarfs, which one would you be today -- Happy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Doc, Sneezy, Bashful or Dopey?

QOTD Weds 4/6/11 What exercise excuse do you use most often? 
-- I don't have time -- I'm too tired -- It's too difficult for me -- It's boring -- I don't want people to see me -- I don't know what I'm doing -- I don't make any of these excuses 

QOTD Thursday 4/7/11 is Do you measure progress without the scale and what do you use? 

QOTD for Friday April 8:
Tell us about your workout routine. Do you have a schedule of what you'll do each day? What is your favorite activity? Do you prefer to workout alone or with a friend? Have you searched out new activities to keep it diverse? Have you discovered any new activities that you have been surprised to find that you enjoy?

QOTD for Saturday April 9:
This is a fun one for a Saturday. Use one or more DISBoards smilies to tell us something about you or about someone you know.. 

QOTD for Sunday, April 10-- what has been the single most (positive) influential factor in your weight-loss/getting fit journey? Was it a lightbulb moment, was it finding a new passion for physical activity? Was it the influence of a person? Was it medically motivated?

QOTD for Monday, April 11: What can you carry in your car that will help you stay on track? 

QOTD for Tuesday, April 12:
Make something old new again and re-energize your menu!
Share with us how you take something kind of ordinary and make it something new and interesting!

QOTD for Wednesday, April 13:
I know this one has kind of been done before, but here is your big chance. You are on stage. You have everyone's attention for about 30 seconds. LOL!!! Tell us a joke or something inspirational. Seize the opportunity to plant a smile in someone's head or a positve thought that they can go back to when they are feeling a little low. For those of you with little ones, it can be something funny they've said or a joke they've told (even if it is corny). 

QOTD for Thursday, April 14:
What technology/gadgets have become useful to you in your quest for a healthier lifestyle?

QOTD, Friday, April 15
Lets talk goals. I think we talked about this a little when Lisa was coaching. Have you re-evaluated your goals since the challenge started? If yes why? Do you think your original goal was realistic for this challenge or long-term? Has reaching your goal for the challenge been more or less challenging than you thought it would be? Have you thought at all about your end or maintain goal? 

QOTD Saturday, April 16
Do you have foods that you cannot have in the house because you just can't eat them in moderation? If you have a food like that how is everyone else in your family handling it? 

QOTD Sunday, April 24
Here is an article from Spark People about emotional eating--it's one page so a quick read. Do you identify with anything in the article? Do you see yourself using any of the strategies to deal with stress eating in the future.
http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/...cles.asp?id=55 

QOTD Monday, April 18
We've done this one before, but it's one of my favorites. What's your current favorite workout or motivational song?

QOTD Tuesday, April 19
Do you have an "emergency" plan for a healthy dinner for those days when things go crazy and you just can't cook? 

QOTD Wednesday, April 20
Here is a short article on Healthy Fats from Mayo Clinic. Do you regularly incorporate Healthy Fats in your diet? If so, which ones?
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/fat/NU00262 

QOTD Thursday, April 21
There are ~4 weeks left in the challenge and some of us seem to have hit a rough patch. Keeping in mind that healthy living is a marathon and not a sprint, give yourself a pep talk. (If that is too touchy feely, list some of your accomplishments so far this challenge.) 

4-22-11 Friday's QOTD:
We are starting the final month of this challenge. Are you close to accomplishing your goal you set at the start? If not what has gotten in your way, and what can you do to fix it? and if Yes what was the key to your success? 

Saturday 4/23/11 QOTD
What is your favorite Easter or Springtime traditions? 

Sunday 4-24-11 QOTD-
I took a stress reliever class last week and one of the things you should do when stressed is say one positive thing about your day. So what is one/or more positive thing about today. 

Monday 4/25/11 QOTD-
Inspired by the warm weather we are having today What do you look forward to doing this spring/summer? Outdoor activities, Vacations, etc.

Tuesday 4/26/11 QOTD-
What is your favorite warm weather meal?

Wednesday 4/27/11 QOTD
Many of us have had setbacks lately in our journeys to loose or maintain weight. What are you or can you do to move in the right direction again? 

Thursday 4/28/11 QOTD
Is there an outfit or an article of clothing that you are still holding onto in the hopes to be able to wear it?

Friday 4/29 qotd- With the royal wedding today I was wondering what would it be like to be there, and a part of it all. Then thinking about us all here, pluggin away with our day to day average lives, somedays just making it through day. If you could have one day to live the life of anyone else on earth, who would you choose? Or would you choose to stay yourself, in which case you could go anywhere, do anything on earth, what would you choose to do? 

Saturday 4/30 QOTD- What is your favorite treat that is healthy for you and fits into staying on track?

Sunday QOTD 5/1- Wow, I just realized it's may!! I think I need a disney question. : If you were at Disneyland, WDW, or on a Disney cruise right now what would you be doing?

Monday's 5/2/11 QOTD - Since vacations are often for having fun and letting go of your diet somewhat, what little things do you do while on vacation (Disney or other) to keep you on track with the challenge while you enjoy yourself? 

Tuesday's 5/3/11 QOTD - With less than 3 weeks left in the challenge, is there anything that you plan on doing differently with the time we have left to end the challenge on a high note? 

Wednesday's 5/4/11 QOTD - Since this challenge is almost over and it sounds like tentative dates have been set for the summer challenge, will you be joining us for the summer challenge and have you given any thought to what you'd like to do differently for the next challenge, if anything?

Thursday's 5/5/11 QOTD - Since today is Cinco De Mayo, do you have any special plans for celebrating?

Friday 5/6/11 QOTD Do you have any vacation plans for this summer?

Saturday 5/7/11 QOTDWith so many people planning their vacations let's ask a question about a trip to Disney World
Is there one tradition that you do everytime you got to DW or DL?

Sunday 5/8/11 QOTD In all your life is there one special present you received? 
Is there a present that a close one will always give you because of tradition?

Wednesday's 5/11/11 QOTD Over the course of this challenge we have to gotten to know each other pretty well but there is always a long dark hidden secret being kept. Tell us one thing that we don't know about you.
Question of the Day Thursday, 5/12/11
Will you be joining us for the Summer Challenge?

QOTD-Friday, May 13th Why are you still here? What has been different this time to encourage you to stick with it?

QOTD-Saturday, May 14
What has been your biggest challenge during this BL challenge? How have you handled it? Do you think you have been successful? 

QOTD--Sunday, May 15
Silly question, but, do your clothes fit?

QOTD--Monday, May 16th
Take the Spark quiz: When does food become fat?
What did you think? Did anything surprise you?
http://www.sparkpeople.com/resource/....asp?quizid=60 

QOTD--Tuesday, May 17
Congratulations! You have just about made it through the very long spring challenge! And I believe everyone accomplished something positive this challenge. What are you most proud of? 

QOTD--Wednesday, May 18th
Take the Spark Quiz--What is normal eating? What did you think?http://<br /> http://www.sparkpeopl...les.asp?id=600
I have also been wanting to post this for a few days. It's been sitting in my in box. It's a blog post called The Whisper. I think I might print it out. Again, I hope you can take a sec to read it. It was just what I needed. 
http://www.sparkpeople.com/myspark/c...il.asp?hid=136


----------



## lisah0711

Still have a little housekeeping to do this week-end but this is most of the questions for the year, except for the new challenge which is here for now http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=41268762&postcount=19


----------



## lisah0711

A little more housekeeping here.  I'm going to put in links to the old challenges so we have them in one place.  

BL 8 Fall Challenge 9/09-12/09 http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33517401&postcount=1

BL Alumni Holiday 12/10 http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=39183647&postcount=1

BL 9 Spring Challenge Part 1 http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34666127&postcount=1
                             Part 2 http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35957321&postcount=1

Between the BLs Summer Challenge 2010 http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36638729&postcount=1
                                                Part 2 http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37887729&postcount=1

BL 10 Fall Challenge 9/10-12/10 http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37971045&postcount=1


----------



## lisah0711

These are the questions from June 2011 from the Summer Challenge.  The July and August questions will be copied in a separate post after the challenge is over -- or when we run out of space, whichever comes first.

QOTD Wednesday, June 1--What did you have for breakfast? Do you regularly eat breakfast?

QOTD Thursday, June 2 --How do you feel about stepping on the scale for the first weigh in tomorrow

QOTD Friday, June 3rd --Introduce yourself! Why are you here?

QOTD Saturday, June 4 --What are your goals for the challenge? A lot of things I have read say that in order to be successful it works best to break a larger goal into smaller goals. Do you have intermediate goals? Do you have any rewards for along the way. 

QOTD Sunday, June 5 --So, I think everyone has some great goals. But as I have learned the hard way, things don't always go exactly as planned. The hardest thing about healthy living in my opinion, is just staying on the wagon. Do you have a plan in place to deal with weeks when you may not loose or days when you just fall off the wagon?

QOTD Monday, June 6 -- Do you have an exercise plan?

QOTD Tuesday, June 7 -- What is your favorite vegetable/vegetable dish?

QOTD Wednesday, June 8 -- What are your emergency healthy snack ideas for when you are out and don't have time to get a healthy meal, or for when you are home and you just can't make it until dinner without eating something?

QOTD Thursday, June 9 -- I thought I'd end the week with an easy one. What is your favorite Disney Resort?

QOTD Friday, June 10 -- How do you track/journal your food? Do you keep an old-fashioned paper journal or a list? Do you do it online or maybe on an iphone app??  If you DON'T track/journal your food, do you think you should?

QOTD Saturday, June 11: Do you have a hidden talent? If so, what is it?

QOTD Sunday, June 12: How do you imagine your life will change once you reach your goal weight (or get nearer to it anyhow)? Will you be more confident? More outgoing? More athletic? More energetic? Or just the same old you, but thinner??

QOTD Monday, June 13: What is your Achilles heel of food...your "downfall.... your "crack"? That one (or two or three) food that you absolutely cannot resist? And how do you avoid it or resist it if it is around??

QOTD Tuesday, June 14:A few BL challenges ago, someone suggested that we all make a vow to NEVER GIVE UP! And they were right on track. When it comes to getting healthier, we should never give up. Because what will that get us? It certainly won't make us any slimmer or healthier, will it?? So I'm wondering... especially for you newbies.... are you ready to make that committment? That you won't throw in the towel after a bad weigh-in.... or continue to eat junk after a blown weekend..... or skip workouts just because they are tough?? Are you ready to make the committment here today, that you will NEVER GIVE UP? If so, please state it here! In big bold colorful letters!

QOTD, Wednesday, June 15: (Today is a "fluff" day ). Besides your wedding/engagement ring(s), what is your favorite piece of jewelry?? Doesn't matter if it is real or costume. Where did you get it? Does it have any special meaning?

QOTD, Thursday, June 16: What other healthy habits have your developed (or are you trying to develop) along with losing weight and exercising? Are you trying to quit smoking? Eliminate artificial sweeteners? Reduce caffeine? Reduce stress?

QOTD, Friday, June 17: What is your plan to avoid the temptation to fall off the wagon as we head into the weekend? Are today's meals planned, exercise scheduled, etc...

QOTD, Saturday, 6/18:  Which leads me to the QOTD Saturday, June 18, How do you measure progress without the scale? I measure progress without the scale by... 
* How my clothes fit 
* Using other numbers (body fat, BP, etc.) 
* Monitoring my energy levels 
* Assessing my emotions and self-esteem 
* None of these- I only use the scale 

QOTD, Sunday, 6/19:  
How would you rate your "diet rage"? 
* Low- I'm moving slowly, but I'm on my way! 
* Moderate- Everyone's moving except me 
* High- I'm screaming but no one can hear me! 
* All Over The Board- It's stop and go all the way 


QOTD, Monday, 6/20:  QOTD: What is the one or two items that you would miss the MOST if your entire home disappeared today? (Assume that all of your family and pets were safe and healthy and that all of your photos were safely backed up off-site somewhere.... cause they should be!!)

QOTD, Tuesday, 6/21: If you could have a personal chef who took care of one meal a day, which meal would it be and why?

Maybe breakfast, because it is hard to get moving that early in the day?
Maybe lunch, because brown-bagging it is getting old?
Maybe dinner, because you hate the rush at the end of the day?

BONUS.... if you could trade the personal chef for one hour of maid service every day, would you??

QOTD, Wednesday 6/22: We all know that BREAKFAST is the most important meal of the day. Do you adhere to that statement? What is your typical breakfast like? Do you keep it light? How soon before waking do you eat? "They" say we should eat within 30 minutes of waking - do you? 

DISNEY QOTD Wednesday 6/22: Won't you tell me about your first trip to Disney?? DL or WDW? How old were you? Who were you with? What is your favorite memory from the trip? Were you hooked by trip #1??

QOTD, Thursday 6/23: i have a feeling we've all tried some crazy things to lose weight. what was a crazy diet that you tried? what did you learn from it? 

Disney QOTD, Thursday 6/23: do you have a disney family tradition? hit a certain park or ride first? take a picture at a particular spot? eat at a certain place? are you ornament buyers?? share if you would!

QOTD, Friday 6/24: well, it's my anniversary today and whenever there's something to celebrate, i always turn to....food. so here's a two parter: instead of turning to food to celebrate, what is something we all can do to celebrate a special occasion (birthday, anniversary, graduation)?? secondly, because we all have to eat, what is a celebratory meal that you can make healthier???

Disney QOTD, Friday, 6/24: What's your favorite Hidden Mickey?? What's the one you always point out??

QOTD, Saturday, 6/25: What are some simple ways that YOU sneak more exercise in during the day? Do you take the stairs when possilbe? take a walk at lunch time? play a game with the kiddos?

Disney QOTD, Saturday 6/25: Who is your favorite character?? And most importantly, WHY?

QOTD, Sunday, 6/26: Ok, so....the morning after. these are the type of days that i tend to throw in the towel. the morning after going on a few day binge is never a good one for me. i need to reign it in. how do YOU reign it in after a day (or more) of falling off the wagon...hard..?? what's your plan? extra water? extra workout? 

Disney QOTD, Sunday 6/26: What attraction have you NOT done yet that "everyone" has done? why haven't you done it?? are you going to??

QOTD, Monday 6/27: What are YOU going to do to make this a great OP day?? What's your plan? Walk us through your food plan and exercise plan for the day. And bonus points if you get back on later and tell us that you did it!! 

Disney QOTD, Monday 6/27: Ok so we went over what rides we haven't been on yet...how about those rides that we just HAVE to do every.single.time. no matter what. i know we all have those rides that just are extra special. what are they??

QOTD, Tuesday 6/28:  What are YOU doing for exercise today??

Disney QOTD, 6/28: Are a park hopper or a one-a-day visitor? 

QOTD, Wednesday 6/29: water. how do you get your water in each day? drink glasses throughout the day? fill a water bottle? drink it by a certain time? Disney QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: When was your last trip to Disney? (WDW, DL, DCL, AbD) When is your next trip?? tell us a little something about it!

Disney QOTD, Wednesday June 29th: When was your last trip to Disney? (WDW, DL, DCL, AbD) When is your next trip?? tell us a little something about it!

QOTD, Thursday June 30th: After dinner and before bed is a REALLY tough time for me. What do YOU do after dinner in order to stay on plan? Do you have a snack? What is it? A rule that you can't eat? A drink of water? How do you fight those little demons that say "eeeaaaatttt" when you're watching tv or doing whatever you do at night??

Disney QOTD, June 30th: What's that one thing that really makes you feel like you're at Disney? A ride? A special walk down Main Street? A treat?


----------



## lisah0711

I'm doing a little informal survey here trying to figure out if anyone uses this or looks at it.    If you looked at this thread and it helped you please PM me or post on the thread.  I'm wondering if we need to keep adding to it for the Fall Challenge?


----------



## Tiger Lily 03

This is an amazing list!


----------



## lisah0711

Tiger Lily 03 said:


> This is an amazing list!



Thanks!  It is nice to have everything in one place.


----------



## lisah0711

Below are the questions from July and August from the summer challenge 2011.  If you are looking for other questions check out the QOTD archive found here http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35031934&postcount=1

QOTD Friday 7/1 - With everyone going places and attending parties this weekend, does anyone have any foods that they make that are on the healthier side, or that they alter to make them healthier? If so, please share.   

Disney QOTD Friday, 7/1 - Have you ever been to WDW, DL or on DCL during the 4th? If so, was there anything special about that trip that you enjoyed?  

QOTD, Saturday 7/2 - What's one thing that you could start doing or continue to do better with on your road to dieting/maintaining success?

Disney QOTD, Saturday 7/2 - It's been really nice and sometimes even hot out this week. What's one drink (alcoholic or non-alcoholic) that you realy enjoy at WDW/DL and where do you find it?

QOTD, Sunday 7/3 - I have often heard that losing weight for "something" is not a good idea. How do you feel about that? Do you agree or disagree? 

Disney QOTD, Sunday 7/3 - What is your ride style and has it changed over the years?
QOTD - Now that summer has started and the 4th is upon us, is there anything you do differently with the summer challenge and/or your diet/workouts compared to other times during the year? 

Disney QOTD, Monday 7/4 - If you could spend 24 hours alone in any WDW park, which one would it be, why, and what would you do? 

QOTD, Tuesday, 7/4 - What is one thing that you plan on doing today to make today a successful day with the summer challenge? 

Disney QOTD, Tuesday 7/4 - If you got a job with WDW that required you to dress up as a character for one day, which one would you pick and why? 

QOTD, Tuesday, 7/5 - What is one thing that you plan on doing today to make today a successful day with the summer challenge? 

Disney QOTD, Tuesday, 7/5 - If you got a job with WDW that required you to dress up as a character for one day, which one would you pick and why?

QOTD, Wednesday, 7/6 - Aside from the usual Thanksgiving/Christmas food fest, is there any time during the year that makes it particularly hard for you to diet or stay on track? And if so, why that time of year and what do you do to avoid it?

Disney QOTD, Wednesday, 7/6 - When is your favorite time/season to visit WDW and why? Is there something special that you can only do at that time of year? 

QOTD, Thursday, 7/7 - What's the one food that haunts you the most while dieting and do you think you can go without it for a whole week? Let's make it a goal to not eat any of it from now til next Thursday and see if we can do it and report back on how you feel if you do or don't make it all week. 

Disney QOTD, Thursday, 7/7 - Since we're depriving ourselves of the one food that haunt's us for a week, what is your favorite dish/food in WDW? And isn't it funny how you can go without it for so long and still be okay  

QOTD, Friday July 8, 2011: What is one lifestyle change that you have made this challenge thats giving you success....what is something you want to change that will help you even more?

QOTD, Saturday, July 9, 2011:  What has been your favorite day trip to take either with your friends or/and your family?

QOTD, Monday July 11, 2011 What is motivating you to lose weight? Is there a specific goal in sight (wedding,vacation,running,etc.) or are you just wanting to get healthy? 

QOTD, Tuesday July 12, 2011 What is one positive thing about yourself. What do you like most that really makes you proud to be you?

QOTD, Wednesday, July 13, 2011 I'm a big believer in finding humor in any situations...so with that being said...What was your most embarrasing moment? 

QOTD, Thursday July 14, 2011 We talk about how journaling our food helps tremendously with weight loss/maintain. So what are you eating today?

Friday 7/15/11 QOTD- Name something positive you have done or are doing more regularly during this challenge. Maybe you're exercising more, or journalling your food. Maybe it's as simple as you are thinking more about what you are putting in your mouth. You may think about that ice cream, and still choose to eat it like I've been doing, but you're still thinking about it, so that is positive. I know we all have made some positive changes. Let's share and celebrate them.

Saturday 7/16/11 QOTD- What is your favorite movie or series of movies of all time? What is your favorite Disney movie it your favorite is not a disney movie? If your kids or parents are handy, what are their favorites?

Sunday 7/17/11 qotd- What are your favorite summer fruits and summer vegetables. Do you have any special fruits or vegies that are native to your area that you love? 

Monday 7/18/11 QOTD- Inspired by Trinaweena. When you're in a hurry and tired, what is one of your healthy go-to meals that you prepare? 

Tuesday 7/19/11 QOTD--Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?

Wed 7/20/11 QOTD- People who are more active just in their daily lives can burn hundreds of more calories than their sedentary counterparts. What can you do to increase your non-exercise activity today?

Thursday 7/21/11 QOTD No QOTD

QOTD for Friday, July 22: Think about your day yesterday. Tell us one thing that you did "right" and one action that was less beneficial to your effort to get and/or stay fit. 

QOTD for Saturday, July 23: What is your biggest challenge that you anticipate for this weekend (especially in this heat wave when we may be tempted to hole up in our air conditioned homes and open the refrigerator too many times and not just to cool off) and how do you plan to overcome that challenge? 

QOTD for Sunday, July 24: If the weather ever cools down enough so that cooking over a hot grill outside is enjoyable, I am sure we'd all like new ideas for making grilled foods interesting. Share your favorite idea of something to throw on the grill or a recipe/marinade that you have enjoyed.


QOTD for Monday, July 25: What is one habit you absolutely MUST create or break in order to be successful in your journey to lose or maintain?

QOTD for Tuesday, July 26: Looking back on your journey so far, who is the single most influential person who has helped you either get started or stay motivated and what characteristics, actions or words of that person were most helpful to you? 

QOTD for Wednesday, July 27 (this one is purely for fun): What is the last screensaver/background that showed up on your computer? If you can, share the image here. 

QOTD for Thursday, July 28: What is the coolest thing you've ever done? (i.e., bungee jumping, driving a Ferrarri, appeared on TV, had an at-home water birth, etc.)

Friday 7/29/11 QOTD  If you were in Disney World or Disneyland today what is the one splurge thing you would want to eat? What would be good to eat to try to stay on track with your weight loss?

Saturday 7/30/11 QOTD For the HH points this week the challenge is to eat at least 5 fruits or veggies a day. How to manage to do this? What are your favorite fruits and veggies?

Sunday 7/31/11 QOTD Question of the Day If you could pick your choice of EMH which would it be AM or PM? What park would it be?

Monday 8/1/11 QOTD It is a new month and many people are talking about starting over I think this is a good question for the day.  What is the one thing that you can do today to start your new life style?

Tuesday 8/2/11 QOTD We only have about 3 weeks left so I was wondering: Are you planning to join the fall challenge?

Weds 8/3/11 QOTD Earl of Sandwich has been a staple at DTD for many years now. It is supposed to come to NYC but seems to be delayed and now there is talk of one in Boston.  Have you ever been to Earl of Sandwich? If you have what was good to eat? 

Thursday 8/4/11 QOTD - I was told when I was growing up that "Idle hands are the devil's workshop" Some people suggest that to curb snacking you should have a hobby.  Do you have a hobby? Does it help you stop snacking?

QOTD Friday August 5 2011 What is your favorite go to healthy recipe?

QOTD Saturday August 6
This qotd is inspired by all of you who have posted pictures of your pets.
Do you have a pet? If so, please post your favorite pet pic or share a favorite pet story!

QOTD Sunday August 7
Is there something you would like to do but your weight/current fitness level/body image/self doubt is holding you back?

QOTD Monday August 8
Have you been to any of the water parks in Orlando (Blizzard Beach, Typhoon Lagoon, Aquatica, Discovery Cove, etc.)? Do you have a favorite?

QOTD Tuesday August 9
Do you have a favorite beach? Describe your perfect day there.

QOTD Wednesday August 10
I've read that many nutritionists recommend following an 80/20 rule-eating healthy 80% of the time and enjoying your favorite treats in moderation 20% of the time. What would you say your percentage is? Do you plan for your "off plan" meals or treats?

QOTD Thursday August 11 Did you do any of the following this week: plan your meals, plan your workouts, try a new recipe, or participate in Healthy Habits?  Bonus Disney QOTD: What's the best thing you've learned from the DIS?

QOTD, Monday August 15: Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho! It's Off to Lose Weight We Go! Those poor 7 Dwarfs are lonely -- and you are going to keep them company today (No, you are not going to be Snow White ), What is your Dwarf name today (i.e. -- what would describe you)? Your fellow companions are Dopey, Sneezy, Happy, Bashful, Sleepy, Grumpy and Doc -- and you can't take one of their names!

QOTD, Tuesday, August 16: Do you have a "brand name" item that you indulge yourself with? Do you use it as a reward for following your eating or exercise plan?

QOTD Wednesday August 17, 2011:  Bippity Boppity Boo! Your Fairy Godmother has 1 gift for you -- you may either 1) magically be transformed to your perfect healthy weight or 2) have a month-long magical stay at your favorite Disney resort. The perfect healthy weight includes a complete new wardrobe, the Disney stay includes your immediate family, and all work/school/outside obligations would just be suspended in time and waiting when you got back. Which will it be? 

QOTD Thursday August 18, 2011: In honor of receiving my September issue of InStyle magazine, describe your fashion style or "personality" in one word -- are you happy with it? It there another word you aspire to?

QOTD Friday, August 19, 2011:What is your favorite amusement park that is NOT Disney? Or do you have one?

QOTD Saturday, 8/20/11: Share one thing that you learned this challenge that you can take with you for the Fall Challenge.

QOTD Sunday, August 21, 2011: Share your favorite Disney quote. It can be a line from a song, a movie or a quote by anyone, real or imaginary.   

QOTD Monday, August 22, 2011: Is there something that you can do today to get yourself back on track, or if you are holding steady on the track (good for you ) is there something that you can do keep yourself on track?

QOTD Tuesday, August 23, 2011: One of the fun things about Disneyworld and Disneyland is the people watching -- it's amazing!  So please share with us something funny that you saw or heard on a Disney trip. It can be something by someone that you were with or someone that you just saw or heard.

QOTD Wednesday, August 24, 2011: How is your body image today? You can take the quiz and share the answer or just tell us how you feel about your body image. 

QOTD Thursday, August 25, 2011: Say something nice about your body.

QOTD Friday, August 26, 2011. Have you ever heard of the game of expressing yourself in just five words? It can be about any topic. For our purposes today I am going to ask you to express how you feel about this challenge in just five words. It can be about the challenge, about what you did or didn't do, what you might do better, or even how you feel about Disney. It just needs to be said in FIVE words.  








__________________


----------



## lisah0711

We are taking a little break on the QOTD archive.  There are almost two years worth of questions to help you if you are looking for inspiration as a coach.  If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me.  We will keep it bumped so it is handy.


----------



## pjlla

I'm going to try and get this thread caught up in the next few days. But it has taken me a long time to find everything, so nothing will be posted today. ......P


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks, *Pamela!*


----------



## lisah0711

QOTD Archive Team MICKEY Spring 2012 challenge

1/1/12 - How will you make sure you achieve your goals this challenge and this year?

1/2/12 - Do you think tracking food is an important part of weight loss?

1/3/12 -Are you surprised by how much (or little) you can eat for the calories, depending on which foods you choose? Which meal was most shocking to you? 

1/4/12 - It's Woo Hoo Wednesday! Give yourself a big "woo hoo" for helping yourself to be healthy and share something that you did today to help you with your goals

1/5/12 - What exercise excuse do you use most often?

1/6/12 - How are YOU doing with the challenge so far? What's the hardest part? What will keep YOU working hard in this challenge beyond the end of January??

1/7/12 - what are you doing this weekend? and how will you incorporate healthy choices into that activity?

1/8/12 - How are YOU planning ahead for this week? Grocery shopping? Listing out your meals/snacks? Planning out your workouts?

1/9/12 - As GRETCHEN heads off to our favorite place today for the college program, why don't we provide her our favorite healthy eating tip at Disney World. That way some of us who have trips scheduled (or dreamed about) can try to incorporate these tips into our vacations too!

1/10/12 - Speaking of snacks, what are some healthy and satisfying snacks that YOU turn to when you need a little something to get you through to the next meal? Are you a big snacker? Does a small thing like one hershey kiss satisfy you are you more of a bulk snacker (like air popped popcorn)? 

1/11/12 - WHY is your goal weight your goal weight? do you have a magic number? or do you want to lose enough to fit back into your "skinny" jeans? is the number you've chosen in the healthy BMI range?

1/12/12 - POOF! you're in Disney! Alone! No kids, work, pets, responsibilities! What SPECIAL event, show, tour, spa, little extra Disney thing would you like to do right now. Since you're alone you'll have plennnnty to time to ride whatever rides you want (did I mention there aren't any lines??) so what's that little somethin' somethin' extra you'd like to do?

1/13/12 - In the US, Friday the 13 is considered "unlucky." My mom, however, always told us growing up that it was a *lucky* day for our family--not sure if that was true or if she was using mom psychology on us to help us keep positive at the mere suggestion of bad luck... But does Friday the 13 carry any superstition, good or bad, for you?

1/14/12 - I have a "weak" time of the week--on weekends, I find that I am MUCH more likely to go over on calories or slack on the exercise. Ironic because I usually have more time then than during the week. So do you have a "weak" time of the week? Weekdays? Evenings? Weekends? And what do you do to DEFEAT your weak time??

1/15/12 - On this day in 1905, composer and songwriter Allie Wrubel is born in Middletown, Connecticut. He collaborated with lyricist Ray Gilbert on the song "Zip-A-Dee-Doo-Dah" for the film Song of the South which won the Oscar for Best Song in 1947. So what song gets YOU going and pushes you to keep moving???

1/16/12 - Today, many people are off of work and school to honor Martin Luther King, Jr.'s birthday. He left such an impact on the US and the world. Did you help someone today? Make someone's life a little better, if only for a few minutes?
Today in 1994, a new sports tradition at Walt Disney World begins on this cold morning when approximately 12,000 runners from around the world line up for the very first annual Walt Disney World Marathon. What are you doing today to MOVE????

1/17/12 - According to the "This Day in Disney History" website, some very funny people, Betty White (1922) and Jim Carrey (1962), have been born on this date. What can you do (or what did you do) to stay positive in your BL journey?

1/18/12 - On This Day in Disney History in 1977, "the second episode of The New Mickey Mouse Club airs for the first time. Tueday's lesson is about self-control, and Donald Duck learns to control his temper in the cartoon short Self Control." Tell of a victory in this challenge when YOU got to use some self control, too!

1/19/12 - What is your "go to" healthy-ish dinner to whip up when you have little time (or energy)?

1/20/12 - Lets start with a fun one: Disneys newest resort, the Art of Animation, is opening later this year. The sections have larger than life characters and scenes that put you in the movies. The Lion King, Cars, Finding Nemo, and The Little Mermaid are brought to life in vivid, exciting areas both inside and outside the rooms. You are going to be dropped into one of the movie sections  where would you fit right in and why?

1/21/12 - Lets hear from all the fine states and countries we represent! Tell us where you live  are you a native, or a transplant? Is there a meal or food item is a specialty in your region? Is it considered healthy? Is there a way you could adapt it to make it more user-friendly?

1/22/12 - The Super Bowl is two weeks from today! Don't let it sneak up on you! Do you have special plans for food or a party? Will you have temptations? Do you have a plan to make sure you end up a Champion.

1/23/12 - Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? 

1/24/12 - Must be time for our mandatory exercise questionDo you genuinely enjoy exercise, or do you have any tricks to make it more fun (or both!)?

1/25/12 - Disney is unveiling a brand new tv channel  Disney Junior. This 24/7 channel will be completely devoted to material for preschoolers. If you could have a Disney Channel devoted completely to your interests, what would the programming include?

1/26/12 - Bippidy Boppidy Boo! Your Fairy Godmother is feeling a little competitive with the TinkerBelle Half marathon approaching, and has decided to grant you an unprecedented THREE WISHES! Caveat: None of these wishes can change the past, they can only affect the future. The first wish is for you and you alone, the second is for your family, and the third is for your favorite Disney character to be featured in an attraction of your choice and design, at the Park of your choice! Shes warming up that magic wand , what are your wishes?

1/27/12 - What are your plans for the weekend? How will you incorporate your new healthy ways into the weekend? Make a goal for the weekend involving food and exercise!

1/28/12 - What is your favorite healthy food and what is your favorite non-healthy food? Is there anything that can be done to your non-healthy favorite to make it healthy?

1/29/12 - Going to have a random one and one food one! What is your favorite tv show? What is the best movie you have seen lately? What's on your meal plan for the day? 

1/31/12 - As January comes to a close, I am looking forward to warmer weather so I can walk around my great little town again! So, what is you favorite form of exercise? DO you like to exercise with others or on your own?

2/1/12 - Are you going to watch the Super Bowl? If so, or if not (this could relate to any party atmosphere), what can you do to make sure you don't over do it with food and drink?
Also, who are you rooting for, if you care?

2/2/12 - A fun question for my last one of the week: What is your favorite Disney Resort and Park! When is your next trip

2/3/12 - We've been talking a lot about how many calories we each eat. Some people have a range and some people have a max and other count points, etc. Share a general strategy you use to stick to your food plan

2/5/12 - What is your favorite color? Feel free to share why too.

2/6/12 - Share a random fact about yourself

2/7/12 - It's always good to talk about accomplishments. I know it keeps me going. Share with us an accomplishment (health related or not) you've had since January 1, 2012.

2/8/12 - What is the funniest, strangest, most surprising, etc. thing you learned on the Dis? Feel free to share more than one!

2/9/12 - We've talked about excuses already, but which excuse are you still using? How can you change that?

2/10/12 - Since February is Valentine's & Cupid's favorite holiday, who is your favorite Disney 'couple'? 

2/11/12 - Staying with romance a bit longer.......What is your favorite romantic movie?

2/12/12 - So, everywhere I look it is a red, heart, sweets, food 'bloodbath'! I know a lot of people have plans & it's a big holiday for many. HOW will you stay on track??

2/13/12 - I think we have all realized that we all need help and support on this journey. Who is the biggest help/hindrance on your journey? 

2/14/12 - Most of us spend our days loving and caring for others often at our own 'expense' and leave us for last. What can you do for YOU more often to "love" yourself - besides exercise, healthy eating/losing weight? You ARE worth it!

2/15/12 - You get $500 to spend on anything related to your fitness/health - what would you buy?

2/16/12 - If money & time weren't an issue, would you rather spend a week or two at Biggest Loser Ranch, or on a dream vacation?

2/18/12 - In light of the HHs being a focus on basics and our future, what is one thing you can do today, being a Saturday, to help make the week smoother?

2/20/12 - Today is the day we observe President's Day. Who is someone famous that inspires you? You don't have to tell us why. (This cannot get political.)

2/21/12 - WHAT Keeps you motivated?



2/24/12 - Who is your favorite Biggest Loser personality? (any season)

2/25/12 - Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?

2/26/12 - Taking the letters of your name (first name, nickname or screen name), list the letters and next to each, state something positive about yourself

2/27/12 - how do you dress up your salad? favorite combinations?

2/28/12 - What is ONE thing you could not live without for this challenge? It could be a food, it could be a workout video, a piece of equipment, whatever....just share what is the most important.

2/29/12 - What is your favorite way to enjoy a nice spring day outside of any outdoor workouts?

3/1/12 - What is your biggest guilty pleasure food item at WDW?

3/2/12 - If you use some sort of video game system to work out (Wii, XBox Kinect, etc), what's your favorite exercise game? If you don't use those, what's your favorite form of "non-traditional" exercise? If you were able to be here for the leap day, would you have been like me, and avoided the Magic Kingdom completely, or been like my roommates, and spent the whole night there? 

3/3/12 - We already discussed our favorite food to indulge in while at Disney, but what about our favorite healthy ones?

3/4/12 - Sleep is a very important part of staying healthy. Many of us have said that when we are tired, we overeat and tend to go for junk. How many hours of sleep do you get a night? What could you do to improve your sleep habits? Any techniques that make it easier to fall asleep? There is a blog called Simple Disney Things. I recommend typing it into your search engine and checking it out. What is your favorite simple Disney thing?

3/5/12 - What is your favorite chore? Where is your favorite spot to sit and people watch? 

3/6/12 - Please share your favorite chicken recipe. What is your favorite Disney World/Disneyland show? 

3/7/12 - Inspired by the meal planning talk, do you plan your meals ahead of time? How far in advance? Do you find it helpful, and do you actually stick with what you've planned? Which would you prefer? A week on a Caribbean Disney cruise, five days at Disneyland, or two weeks at Disney World?

3/8/12 - We are now about halfway through our spring challenge. I know from experience that this is a point where we start to lose people, so what is something that helps keep you on track? What is your favorite Disney extra (Cirque du Soleil, a backstage tour, horseback riding at Ft. Wilderness, etc) that you have done or would like to do?

3/9/12 - So how do you get back on track schedule wise but still put you first in terms of your workout and weight loss goals? What new experience in the park expansions are you looking forward to the most at WDW or DL?

3/10/12 - What have you been able to do that you couldn't do in the past? What is one of your goals for the future? What ride just screams "I'm at Disney"? 

3/11/12 - What do you like to do for fun? When was your first trip to Disney? 

3/12/12 - Now that daylight savings is here, how are you adjusting your schedule? Is dinner still at the same time or does it seem to come a little later? Do you have any type of routine at Disney? Or is every trip the same? 

3/13/12 - If you had a friend who wanted to join the weight loss wagon that we are on, what would be your one piece of advice? Something you learned, a mistake you made, anything like that. What would be your one don't miss attraction or restaurant if you were helping a newbie plan a trip? 

3/16/12 - What is the worst healthy substitute youve encountered? What's your favorite snack food to take into the park?

3/17/12 - what is your favorite song right now to exercise to-- or song that motivates you.

3/18/12 - What is your favorite kitchen utensil for helping cooking healthy?

3/19/12 - What diet myth surprised you the most?

3/21/12 - I know this is an oldie but goodie--What's your favorite color? Favorite live action Disney film?


----------



## lisah0711

QOTD Archive Team Donald spring 2012 challenge:

1/1/12 - What action plan do you have in place to help you to achieve your goals for this challenge??

1/2/12 - Thinking back on your Action Plan for the Challenge - which will be your most difficult to accomplish?? 

1/3/12 - How do you see yourself at the end of your journey?

1/4/12 - How are you going to deal with your road blocks??

1/5/12 - What is your anchor??

1/6/12 - What plans do you have in place to be sure you have a successful weekend?

1/7/12 - Do you have a playlist of music that you use to help motivate you? If you do, share some of your favorite songs to work out to

1/8/12 - Now that it is Sunday, what are you doing to plan for the week? Do you have everything you need to make good meals for the week? Will you be cooking things today to make it easier during the week?

1/9/12 - Share a quote that motivates, inspires or helps you through on your journey to a healthy life.

1/10/12 - Share what you eat for breakfast. Feel free to share your on the go ideas, quick breakfasts or what you have when you have time to make something better. 

1/11/12 - What is something you can do in 60 seconds today to prolong your life? 

1/12/12 - What can you celebrate this week besides a number on the scale?

1/13/12 - Congratulations you have made it two weeks!! What has been the most challenging part of these two weeks? Think about previous attempts at getting healthy. What has been the thing that made you quit or fall of the wagon?

1/14/12 - UGGGH! Momma said there'd be days like this.....You had to work late, got stuck in traffic and the kids have to be at practice in 20 minutes. What's for dinner???? Do you have an emergency dinner planned for days like this? And there will be days like this. Do you have a healthy place to get take out from? Do you have something in the freezer? Do you have something quick and easy you can throw together on days you just don't want to cook?

1/15/12 - Give your self a complement. Ideally, I'd love to see three complements. But one catch. The complements cannot contain the following words: Mom, wife, friend, listener, daughter (you get the picture). 

1/16/12 - Do you have any exercise planned for this week?

1/17/12 - Do you have a positive affirmation for when you are having a bad day, struggling or just need a mental pick me up? If you feel comfortable, share it with the team. 

1/18/12 - Is there a food you need to avoid? One that you just can't have around or you go a little crazy? Do you have treats worked into your healthy living plan or are you avoiding somethings completely right now?

1/19/12 - I am giving you a choice today. Pick one or you can do both! A new team member has just joined the challenge. Other than drink your water what piece of advice would you give them? or Tell me something good that happened this week!

1/20/12 - What is your Favorite Disney movie?

1/21/12 - If you had a day just for yourself and you couldn't be at DW, what would you do?

1/22/12 - I usually go grocery shopping on Sunday morning. What day do you grocery shop? Is it the same day every week? Do you plan out your meals ahead of time? Do you shop with a list?

1/23/12 - What is the one thing you do during the week that you really don't like to do?What is the one thing you do during the week that you really love to do? It does not have to do with doing the BL

1/24/12 - Heigh Ho, Heigh Ho, Its Off to Lose Weight We Go! Happy, Grumpy, Dopey, Doc, Bashful, Sleepy, and Sneezy  which Dwarf are you feeling like today and why? (thank you Maria (Worfiedoodles from Team Mickey)). 

1/25/12 - I know that we are thinking about our healthy but many of us diet before a big event. Are you dieting for a big event? If so what is it?

1/26/12 -What are your favorite things to do when you are trying to relax? If you are crafty do you give some of those things away as gifts?

1/27/12 - Do you have a favorite snack or treat that may be high in calories, but that you can not give up? How do you fit it into your lifestyle? What are some of your favorite snacks that are healthier and satisfying?

1/28/12 - It's the weekend! Wish we all could head to our favorite disney park for the weekend! If you were at a disney park right now, what would you be doing? 

1/29/12 -Today is the inaugural Disneyland Tinkerbell Half-Marathon, so our question is honor of Tinkerbell and all our Wishers running today, including our Biggest Loser members- Lisah0711 and Liesel, also known as the Lisabelles. Looking back on your healthy journey, share something you have done or are doing that makes you most proud?

1/30/12 - Since we're all disney fans, when did your love for all things disney begin? Did you get the disney magic from the first time you entered a disney park, or was it a love that gradually built up?

1/31/12 - We are all on the same journey to good health and weight loss. When did the journey start for you? Was weight something you always struggled with or has it crept up on you over the years?

2/1/12 - A new month, and we've been doing this challenge for a month! How are you doing? What is going good for you? What are you struggling with, if anything? If you are struggling, what can you do to help get yourself back on track?

2/2/12 - Superbowl weekend coming up!!! GO Pats!! Go Giants!! Any big plans? Food is a big part of game day. If you are watching the game do you have any special foods you'll be making and have you chosen to make any healthier things than you would have in the past? Feel free to share some recipes!

2/3/12 - So have you ever been to any concerts and if so what was your favorite one you attended?Bonus QOTD= How do you plan to fullfill this mini challenge? Will you listen to music while relaxing or are you going to get up and dance around???

2/4/12 - When was the last time you had a really good laugh and what was so funny?

2/5/12 - What was one of your favorite things to do as a kid and can you still get away wth doing it today? 

2/6/12 - I think we already had a question about what we do to relax....so why dont you tell us what you do to alleviate stress.

2/7/12 - What is your favorite type of scenery that you enjoy?

2/8/12 - What is your favorite treat to indulge into at WDW or DL and does it fit into your plan???????

2/9/12 - What are some ways you can lessen the sodium in your diet today?

2/10/12 - I'm writing a book called "Weight loss for Dummies". I'd like contributions from folks like you who are taking part in this "journey", whether you are just starting out, mid-way to your goal, or cruising in maintenance. Your contribution can be anywhere from one sentence to one paragraph. BONUS QOTD: 
If the Fairy Godmother could create one dessert for you that would be calorie-free FOREVER, what would it be?? Ice cream?? Cheesecake? Chocolate chip cookies??

2/11/12 - Other than eating right and exercise, what is one other positive change you have made regarding this "healthy lifestyle" journey? Are you sleeping at least 7-8 hours nightly? Maybe you are eating breakfast daily? Drinking more water everyday? Meditating? Cutting out processed white carbs?

2/12/12 - After decades of being told that "fat makes us fat", I think that most of us now know that we need some HEALTHY fats in our diet to keep our bodies running properly! Our brains need fat, our muscles need fat, our digestive system needs fat. It is important that it be the RIGHT KIND of fats and the proper amounts. How do you get the RIGHT fats in your diet?? Fatty fish? Nuts? Avocado? Olives/olive oil?? How many servings per day/week? 

2/13/12 - What kind of effort do you make on a daily basis to live a GREEN life? Refillable water bottles? Hybrid car? Turn down the thermostat? Does any of this GREEN living translate over into your weight loss journey??

2/14/12 - Using your name as a base, build a poem of positives traits and attributes about yourself.

2/15/12 - Using photos and/or descriptions, tell us about one of your favorite HEALTHY, WEIGHT-LOSS-JOURNEY WORTHY foods! Remember, we want to be DROOLING by the end of your description and BEGGING for the recipe! Bonus QOTD: What little bit of silly DISNEY do you have in your life every day? A piece of jewelry? A sticker on your journal? Do tell!

2/16/12 - Do you have "tips" that you would like to share with other busy, active, possibly-overwhelmed folks who are on this healthy journey? Please list anywhere from 1 to 10 of your best tips! The tips can involved quick meal ideas, ways to add extra exercise, or (my favorite) organizational and/or planning tips! BONUS QOTD: Pessimist or Optimist? Black or Navy? Chocolate or Chips? Math or Spelling? Outgoing or Shy? Summer or Winter? Night owl or Morning dove? City or Country?

2/17/12 - Lightning McQueen likes speed. How about you? Have you ever done any extreme sports, or something that was extreme for you? Or, are any on your "bucket list?" If you have, which sport(s) did you try and did you like it? If you have one on your "bucket list," which one and why? 

2/18/12 - Today's movie is Peter Pan. You can fly, you can fly, you can fly! If you could fly off anywhere today, where would you go (other than Disney) and why?

2/19/12 - Today's movie is The Lion King. The Lion King is all about the importance of family and friends. Who in your family or group of friends is your biggest supporter in your weight loss journey? How have they supported you?

2/20/12 - Today's movie is Beauty and the Beast. We all know Belle loved to read. What is the last health related book/article you read and can you share anything you learned? 

2/21/12 - Today's movie is Up. Carl was determined to make it to Paradise Falls and had a plan to get there. What is your weight loss plan? Do you do Weight Wacthers, Jenny Craig, Atkins, the Dukan diet, or count calories? Explain your plan (so others can learn what your plan is about) and why it works for you

2/22/12 - Today's movie is Aladdin. Genie grants you three wishes! But, there are rules: 1. You can not change the past. 2. One wish has to be used on yourself. 3. One wish has to be used on your friends and/or family. 4. One wish can be used for anything. What do you wish for?

2/23/12 - Today's movie is Toy Story. You've got a friend in me! How do you prefer to exercise? Do you work out with a friend or group, or do you prefer to exercise alone? Why?

2/24/12 - On this day in 1993 Beauty and the Beast won 5 Grammy awards for the title song. What is your theme song....you know the one that you can't help singing when it comes on? If you don't have one, think about what one best fits your personality and gets you moving! Bonus QOTD: Did you have breakfast? What did you have and did it fill you up?

2/25/12 - On this day in 2010 ESPN Wide World of Sports Complex was relaunched as ESPN:The Weekend kicked off. What sport have you always wanted to try...regardless of age, weight, physical limitations?Bonus PSA: When was the last time you had a physical? Just a little reminder that the journey to weight loss can be enhanced by using your doctor as an ally and not an enemy! Find a doctor you connect with and get yourself checked! 

2/26/12 - Sunday QOTD: OSCAR DAY!! In 1941 "When You Wish Upon a Star" won an Oscar for Best Song of the Year at the 13th Academy Awards. Jiminy Cricket was the voice of sage advice for Pinocchio. Who is the person you turn to when you need advice and support? Bonus: What's the best advice you have ever been given?

2/27/12 - Monday QOTD: On this day in 2009 Olympic gymnast Shawn Johnson visited Disney's Hollywood Studios. With the summer Olympics approaching, do you watch and if you do, what is your favorite sport to watch? Bonus: Do you get your water in everyday? For those who struggle, do you have any great ideas to help.

2/28/12 - On this day in 2004 Earl of Sandwich opened in DTD. Are you a sandwich eater? What do you usually put on your sandwich...bread, meats, toppings, condiments? Bonus: Is there something that you bought at Disney that you treasure? What is it? 

2/29/12 - On this day in 2008 giraffe Makena was born in Animal Kingdom. Her name means 'happy one". what is your happiest Disney memory/moment? Bonus: Do you have a pet? What kind and what is his/her name?

3/1/12 - On this day in 1994 Aladdin's "A Whole New World" won 5 Grammy Awards! We are 2 months into our challenge - how has your world changed? Are you were you thought you would be?

3/2/12 - Theme: Princesses. Disney princesses are known for their beauty. What makes you feel beautiful? 

3/3/12 - Theme: Buried Treasure. Do you have tangible reward planned for meeting your weight loss goals? Example: manicure after 10lbs lost, new purse at 20lbs, etc.

3/4/12 - Theme: The Challenge. What challenge in your life are you most proud of conquering? Either weight/fitness related or otherwise

3/5/12 - Theme: The Ugly Stepsister. We've talked about what you are most proud of doing. So what task have you been putting off doing, hoping it will go away?

3/6/12 - Theme:The Dream. Finish this sentence. When I reach my weight goal..... 

3/7/12 - Theme: Hump Day. What do you have to look forward to this weekend to get you over the hump? 

3/8/12 - Theme: Inspiration. Do you have a celebrity inspiration for your weight loss (and other goals)? Who and why?

3/9/12 - If time and money were not an issue - would you ever go to one of the Biggest Loser Ranches??

3/10/12 - We all have our dream vacations. If money was not object what is the one thing that you would want to do?

3/11/12 - What is one thing you have not done in disney that you look forward to doing one day.

3/12/12 - Identify one or two high risk scenarios..... occasions, activities, or places in which you are in danger of eating more than you should or eating the wrong foods. Now create an "escape plan." What will you do to help yourself in this/these situation(s)?? (Thanks to Flat Belly Diet book for the inspiration for today's question.) BONUS QOTD: I just found out that Snow White's Scary Adventure (at the MK) is closing. Will this make you sad? Happy? Don't care? Never heard of this ride before

3/13/12 - Happy Tuesday morning friends! Here is today's QOTD: (feel free to answer any or all) Organized or disorganized? Red or pink? Summer or winter? Musicals or plays? Talker or listener?
Anal planner or "fly by the seat of your pants"? Twizzlers or Red Vines? Cream cheese or peanut butter? Beach or mountains? Traveler or home-body? Running/walking or Spinning? Team player or independent worker? Survivor or Big Brother? Real books/ magazines or electronic (Kindle type)? Oatmeal or eggs? Cheesecake or chocolate cake? Braces or no braces? BONUS QOTD: The new Storybook Faire portion of the MK/Fantasyland expansion had a soft opening yesterday. Are you looking forward to all of the new things? Or would you prefer that WDW leave well enough alone and you'll miss the old Toontown?

3/14/12 - Share a list of five reasons why you have decided to lose weight. "I'm sick of being fat" doesn't count. BONUS QOTD: If you have time for only one ride at the Magic Kindgom, what would you ride and why??

3/15/12 - You've been given a time machine!! It is a one-time-use machine and it is stuck in REVERSE, so you can only go BACK in time (You get one trip there and then back to real life). What time period would you go to and why? Who would you like to meet or what event in history would you like to witness? You CANNOT change history in any way (like you can't prevent the sinking of the Titanic or prevent Pearl Harbor), but you can interact with people in history. BONUS QOTD: Name your favorite UNDER-RATED Disney character...... someone who doesn't get the attention they deserve!

3/16/12 - Thumper from Bambi - "Eating greens is a special treat, It makes long ears and great big feet. But it sure is awful stuff to eat." I made that last part up myself. How have you increased your "greens" since starting the challenge? (for us lets consider "greens" to be Vegetables and fruit in general) Have you got the same opinion as Thumper regarding greens being awful? Do you tolerate them, embrace them, continue to avoid them? Do you notice a difference in your success in a week if you conciously incorporate more "greens"?

3/17/12 - Chef Louis from The Little Mermaid. Chef Louis has an obsession with fish which perhaps is better to obsessed with than chocolate or potato chips/crisps. Have you found that as you diet you have become obsessed with a food or recipe that you yourself eating all the time because you know how the calorie counts or WW points without thinking about it too much? Do you find yourself preparing your food in the same manner without much variety? Has this led to boredom and ultimately sending you seeking something "bad" to fill a need for a different taste? How do you avoid an obsession and having your food become monotonous? BONUS: In the honor of St Patrick's Day, what do you do to celebrate? Is it a big part of your community or just another day on the calendar?

3/18/12 - March 18 Georges Hautecourt from The Aristocats. Even Georges in his old age makes the effort to take the extra steps getting from place to place. He must realize that even the smallest addition of exercise is helpful. What have you done if anything to change your habits to get those extra steps into your daily routine? If nothing, what can you identify that would be a simple addition that would increase your daily exercise?

3/19/12 - Gurgi from The Black Cauldron. Gurgi was always on the search for Munchies and Crunchies. When you get those urges to eat something right away, what have you got on hand that fits into your plan that you can grab? Do you plan for these sudden urges? Do you spread your meals out in small increments throughout the day to avoid these situations?

3/20/12 - Edna "E" Mode from the Incredibles. Edna: This is a hobo suit, darling. You can't be seen in this. I won't allow it. Fifteen years ago, maybe, but now? Feh! Bob: Wait, what do you mean? *You* designed it. 
Edna: I never look back, darling! It distracts from the now. How are you living in the now? Do you look back at all? for inspiration? determination?
What challenges in your life distract you from the now?

3/21/12 - Mary and John from WALL-E. Mary and John were going along in their "normal" sedentary lives until WALL-E literally bumped them "off track". This bump opened their eyes to the truth around them. What was your bump? your wake up call? your WALL-E? Has that bump been strong enough to keep you on track or would it e helpful to have that bump revisit you now and again? 

3/22/12 - A Fly from A Bug's Life. Fly: I only got twenty-four hours to live, and I ain't gonna waste it here. So what will you do with your next 24 hours before weigh-in to make sure it is not wasted


----------



## lisah0711

Spring Challenge Merged Thread through 5/8/12

3/23/12 - Introduce yourselves.

3/24/12 - What does your schedule look like for the rest of the week? What pre-planning do you need to do to stay on plan? 

3/25/12 - What does your schedule look like for the rest of the week? What pre-planning do you need to do to stay on plan?

3/26/12 - I am up for a challenge. What recipe would you like to see made into a healthier version? My goal is to PM you a recipe by Thursday.

3/27/12 - Pretend that today is your birthday. What is one gift you would like to receive? I cannot be health related or something like worldwide genuine respect.

3/28/12 - Stitch is at your doorstep with a note from his doctor. Dear Unsuspecting Neighbor, Stitch came in for his physical a few days ago and he is overweight. Lilo has been feeding him too many snacks and big dinners. I convinced her to feed him a practical breakfast, but I need your help with lunch and dinner. Please hang out with him long enough to feed him lunch and dinner and have them total approximately 1000 calories. A mid-day snack is encouraged as well. Breakfast is oatmeal made with 1/2 cup of milk and topped with a serving of berries plus a serving of vegetables. Stitch's favorite vegetable is is the onion. Thank you for your help. Dr. Trainer What will you feed him?

3/29/12 - Now that spring has started, we can think about summer. What is it about summer that you love the most? You are welcome to have more than one thing.

3/30/12 - Select one statement that is you. Now, decide how you could change this statement for at least one week. I am a junk-food junkie.
I eat under stress. I eat for other reasons besides being hungry.
I skip meals.

3/31/12 - What stands in the way of my workouts? Do I have a legitimate reason for skipping a workout?How could I reward myself for working out?

4/1/12 - What food has FOOLED you when you looked up the calories or points AFTER you ate it. 

4/2/12 - Think about your weight loss since January (or whenever you joined) and write how an objective person would view your journey? 

4/3/12 - Christopher's post about clicking the airplane belt got me thinking about other signs that let you know you have lost weight BESIDES the number on the scale. List one (or more) things/events that have changed since you lost weight

4/4/12 - How much water do you drink during the day? If you drink the 64ozs, what do you do to ensure you drink the whole amount by the end of the day?

4/5/12 - Eating vegetables are so important for good health. What is your favorite way to eat your veggies? Do you have a recipe you would like to share

4/6/12 - Which of these healthy habits can you fit into your life this week-end? Or do you have another tip to fit healthy habits into your life?

4/7/12 - Which reason to workout do you like best? Or do you have a reason of your own that didn't make the list that you would like to share?

4/8/12 - Which of these ideas do you think might help you be happier? Or is there something else that didn't make the list? 

4/9/12 - What is your favorite motivational quote? It can be by YOU or someone famous. 

4/10/12 - Which of these tips do you use to get yourself back on track when needed? Or do you have another tried and true method you want to share?

4/11/12: That means you all are going to make the list today by sharing a woo hoo moment from this week -- it can be anything that you want, a scale victory, a NSV, a change in your work-out. The only criteria is that it had to make you go "woo hoo."

4/12/12: Share ONE thing that you are doing today to help move you toward your goals? 

4/13/12: What was your food or dessert of choice before starting your weight loss journey and what is it now?

4/14/12: Which Disney character reminds you the most of yourself and why.

4/16/12 : We've come a long way in three months. If you could go back in time to the first day you started the Biggest Loser challenge, what's the biggest piece of advice you'd give yourself?

4/17/12 : What inspires/motivates you in your weight loss journey to reach your goals, be it to make better food choices, to go exercise more, to run that race, etc?

4/18/12: If you had one day at Disney World and money wasn't an issue, what would you decide to do? Go to all the parks in one day? Ride your favorite ride over and over? Eat at any restaurant you wanted?

4/19/12 : Tell us a healthy choice you made for yourself this week. Something like turning down a favorite food to keep from eating unnecessary calories? Or maybe taking the stairs instead of the elevator?

4/20/12 - Do you look at menus before you go out to eat? What is your favorite restaurant to eat at that has the best healthy choices?

4/21/12 - What is your favorite form of exercise? I know, crazy question, but there must be something we have all come to like to do! It can be as simple as walking

4/22/12 - What do you give yourself as a treat for a "good week?" Is it a special food, a beauty treatment, a new pair of jeans?

4/23/12 - What is your plan of attack for the upcoming week?

4/24/12 - What book are you reading, just read or want to read?

4/25/12 - What do you do when you are exercising? Do you read, listen to music, watch tv or just chill?

4/26/12 - What are your plans for the weekend and what do you plan on doing to help you stay on plan?

4/27/12 - What motivates you more to stay OP and work harder: seeing pictures of yourself when you were heavier, or seeing a picture of someone closer to your goal weight?

4/28/12 - WHAT WOULD YOU PUT INTO YOUR FOOD EMERGENCY KIT?

4/29/12 - Exercise Emergency Kit. We all have times come up when we cannot get in our planned workout. What can we have at the ready to squeeze in a workout when our plans might not work out or our time is cut short?

4/30/12 - QOTDPlease share your favorite breakfast, lunch, and dinner meals. Snacks, too, if you like. What do you eat that leaves you satisfied and you still feel OP for the day?

5/1/12 -PLATEAUS - we all have had them. What can you do before the next weigh in to really kick your weight loss into high gear to either get over a plateau or to help ensure that you will not have one?

5/3/12 12LAST CHANCE WORKOUT, PEOPLE! Pretend your favorite trainer from The Biggest Loser is watching and motivating you today. We are quickly approaching our Friday weigh in. What can you do to up the ante for the weigh in? Can you get in a little bit more workout time? Can you up the intensity if you are low on time? Can you make better food choices? Try it until the weigh in and see if it makes a difference for you. Remember... the only difference between TRY and TRIUMPH is just a little UMPH!! 

5/4/12 We are now 2 weeks away from the end of this challenge. What are you going to do to finish strong?

5/7/12  We have many people who seem to be running around like a chicken without a head on.How is your week shaping up?

5/8/12 - Name on thing that you feel you should have done better during this challenge


----------



## ohMom

I've removed all the 'bump' posts and made this a sticky

Coaches for the monthly weight-loss thread, please post any original questions posted, if you recycle ones from the list no need to re-post.


----------



## lisah0711

ohMom said:


> I've removed all the 'bump' posts and made this a sticky
> 
> Coaches for the monthly weight-loss thread, please post any original questions posted, if you recycle ones from the list no need to re-post.



Thank you, thank you, thank you, Molli, our wonderful moderator for putting up the stickie and helping us to maintain this great resource for our challenges!


----------

